# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  My first DNP journey.

## Spoon

Today nov 3 will be my first crack at dnp . i have been studying other dnp journals and would like to thank all who have contributed and shared their experiences. thanks leanmeout, invid, matrix 78 to name a few. I will be doing it all throughout my pct.

Planning on a long low dose cycle. all throughout my pct. well i will see how well my body reacts. Will be taking it at 7-8 pm so will be sweating at bedtime rather than during the day. will try to do light cardio(30 mins) and quick session hitting the weights.

i will be taking multivitamins, vit c, vit e, taurine, potassium and maybe throw in some v8. ...........and so it begins  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Elysium

Good luck bro, my DNP should be arriving tomorrow  :Smilie:  Gonna start it on Monday, planning the first 3 days on 200mg to see how i react then i will probably up it to 400mg for a further 9 days. DNP seems to be getting more popular now doesnt it?

----------


## Spoon

> Good luck bro, my DNP should be arriving tomorrow  Gonna start it on Monday, planning the first 3 days on 200mg to see how i react then i will probably up it to 400mg for a further 9 days. DNP seems to be getting more popular now doesnt it?


yup yup it is getting popular, i guess people are starting to realize that if taken properly it can be safe. of course you also have to do your homework/research and always lkeep an eye on how well your body copes and reacts to the substance.

btw i will see how my body reacts to 200mg, i may be tempted to veer away from my long, low-dose cycle. will see  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elysium

> yup yup it is getting popular, i guess people are starting to realize that if taken properly it can be safe. of course you also have to do your homework/research and always lkeep an eye on how well your body copes and reacts to the substance.
> 
> btw i will see how my body reacts to 200mg, i may be tempted to veer away from my long, low-dose cycle. will see


best way mate, see how your body reacts, ive done a ton of reading up over the past few months, alot of people are using it. the only downfall is that now alot of people are using it there is bound to be ONE person who f*cks up and messes themselves up.

----------


## Matrix78

good luck, this should be another good one to red

----------


## Spoon

I will be taking my 2nd doese tonite at around 8pm. as for my general feeling today, i really cannot tell. was in my ofc today and felt fine (air-con was freezing) i guess thats a good thing. I felt unusually hot though when i wasnt in an air-conditioned room. cant tel if i feel anything at all, maybe still to early. will update you guys tonite after my 2nd dose.

----------


## Elysium

how you gettin on bro? u should be feeling the effects now...

----------


## Spoon

im on my 3rd day, i will be taking dose 3 tonite. still cant tel whether i am really feeling anything or just imagining it. I havent broken a sweat but ihave to admit that i feel quite hot. i also noticed that i had a VERY difficult time waking up in the AM last 2 days hence no am cardio :Frown: 

my diet has been fine, hit the weights last night and it was fairly ok. wondering if i should already be feeling the full blown effects of dnp ?

----------


## CAUSASIAN

They say you will feel it especially on the fourth day. Are you using -H-'s DNP ?

----------


## Matrix78

> im on my 3rd day, i will be taking dose 3 tonite. still cant tel whether i am really feeling anything or just imagining it. I havent broken a sweat but ihave to admit that i feel quite hot. i also noticed that i had a VERY difficult time waking up in the AM last 2 days hence no am cardio
> 
> my diet has been fine, hit the weights last night and it was fairly ok. wondering if i should already be feeling the full blown effects of dnp?


you should "start" feeling 200mg at about day 4 or 5, you max your blood levels around day 15 i belive if you stay at 200mg
i'm in my 2nd cycle and took my 2nd dose of 400mg i feel it about 1hr or less after i take it you'll continue to get hotter with every progresive dose

----------


## Spoon

> They say you will feel it especially on the fourth day. Are you using -H-'s DNP?


yes i am using -h-'s dnp .

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

good luck spoon. Ill be following this closely

----------


## Spoon

Noticed something interesting, although i am not sweating yet, i noticed that my urine always has a light yellowish tint to it no matter how much water i drink. anyone else notice this?

----------


## mitch428cj

thats not the only thing that will have a yellow tint to it  :Big Grin:

----------


## mitch428cj

Yea and by the way i wanted to post this maybe itll help you some :
Since some guys have been playing around and disrespecting DNP and then griping to the forums about the painful results, we need to make this VERY specific and VERY correct so that people won't keep jumping for DNP out of curiosity, or without the willpower they need to operate this respondibly. So here are my experienced guidelines to using it the RIGHT way. 

FIRST GUIDLINE: Dosing. Use ONLY 200mg a day for the first four days. I don't care that you don't "feel" anything yet and you wanna bump it up. DNP accumulates in the body, and not "feeling" something means NOTHING. It's there, and it's working (the effect on metabolism begins within two hours of the first dose!). Four days will let you test your tolerance: do you have an allergy? Does it give you a rash? etc. 
Only after those four days do you bump it up, by 200mg a day. The average dose is 400-600/day, and more than that gets a little severe. A full gram is the highest dose I've heard anyone use. I've used that much, and it's hell. I like to stay around 600 a day, which is HOT but safe and effective. Take caps even hours apart through the day, ending about 4-5 PM. 

SECOND GUIDLINE...How to eat on DNP. This is purely personal experience, because some guys like to carb-deplete *before* using DNP (then eat carbs as usual while on), and other guys like a low-carb approach throughout. Both are fine. Using DNP is the only time that fructose is a desireable cutting carb, because it keeps the liver replentished. That reduces lethargy and spares muscle. 
Be aware that eating high-carb foods WILL increase the heat sensation within an hour, and last about 2 hours. That means don't eat carbs before bed unless you want those night sweats to be even WORSE. 
Personally, I ate whatever the hell I wanted! IHOP, chinese, fajitas...Yes, I burned hot, but I still lost 1.5 pounds every 2 days. Keep protein HIGH for muscles' sake, and try it yourself.
Foods I suggest including: 
Blueberry yogurt. Blueberries are excellent antioxidants, and yogurt cultures help with digestive function, gas, and stool consistency (disgustingly soft stools are common during DNP). 
Oregano-based foods. Oregano is perhaps one of the most potent antioxidants around,a nd one spoonful counts as a vegetable serving.
Pineapple - I've found that pineapple helps alleviate those "DNP Blues". The fructose helps, and pineapple enzymes aid in protein digestion. 
V8 - one 12-ounce can supplies six servings of veggies, concentrated as an excellent source of antioxidants, lycopene, and recovery of electrolytes. 
Oatmeal - high-fiber foods are necessary. You'll find out why around, oh, day 5 or so. Trust me. 


THIRD GUIDELINE...Supplements and DNP. I suggest: 
ECA - DNP is not a stimulant. To keep energy high and aid in fat loss, use an ECA. Some advisors suggest that regular ephedrine is preferable to norephedrine because of the more direct "hit" of energy. 
Prohormones - perfectly fine on DNP. I used 1-AD just to help keep strength and muscle up, and it worked fine. No problems here. You won't GROW muscle on DNP, but it'll help with strength and protection. 
Obvious stuff - multivitamin, ZMA, etc. 
Biotest PowerDrive - No, I'm not pimping Biotest. But PowerDrive is an excellent pre-workout mixture that actually works. Plus it's low-carb (only 15 calories total), so it won't cause carb-heat in the middle of your workout. 

Antioxidants - I'm giving my own personal list, and why I use them: 
Alpha Lipoic Acid - aids in fat management and blood sugar, and an excellent antioxidant. 
Grape seed extract 
Syntrax Radox 
Green Tea 
Inositol - mood enhancement, antioxidant, and muscle support. 1 gram/3x day 
Ellagic acid - protects cell DNA/RNA from damage by free radicals, and may even atack cancerous cells. 400mg/twice a day 
Fruit antioxidants - beyond-a-century's powder of high-potency natural fruit anti's. 1 gram, 2-3x day. 
Trimethylglyceine - antioxidant, helps move fat and blood lipids into the liver and out of the body. 500mg, 2x day. 
Vitamins E and C 

Supplements NOT to use: 
Any medications that suppress energy. No allergy meds, antidepressants, muscle relaxers, or beta blockers. DNP will have you low as it is; don't worsen your body's energy by taking something that suppresses you further. 

DRUGS - Sheesh, you'd think I wouldn't have to mention this, but two idiots in particular (right here on this forum) recently affirmed that some people still just don't get it. NO alcohol (not even "moderate"), NO ecstasy, NO GHB, etc. If you don't have the willpower to forego these habits, DNP is not for you.
FOURTH GUIDELINE...working out on DNP. Keep lifting short, 30-40 minutes. DNP works very well, causing your body to use 150% or more the calories per action you'd normally use. That means DON'T try to repeat your usual workouts. Drop to moderate weights, 8-12 reps, not to failure, and with plenty of walking rest between sets. You are NOT going to grow muscle on DNP, so don't use your usual heavy routine. Since DNP can cause light-headedness and heat dizzyness, you have my permission to skip squats in favor of leg presses this time. 

Cardio is a controversial one. My advice - do NOT do cardio on high doses of DNP (600mg or more). It's dangerous and counterproductive. Below that amount, some cardio is fine, but keep it to 20 minutes and not at full-gallop. Remember, DNP will drain water from your quickly, causing you to leech out minerals, vitamins, and salts. Don't overdo it. 

During exercise, consume at least 1 liter of water per 30 minutes of work, whether you're thirsty or not. DNP is evil in the way it blunts thirst, while at the same time doing the cruel trick of bloating your body with water WHILE dehydrating you from water in your organs. MAKE yourself drink. Always folllow DNP exercise with antioxidants, carbs, and this is a good time to use your multivitamin. 

Don't feel embarrassed about poor workouts. Just this morjning I did a workout with a whopping nine sets (wimp!) before calling it quits. Listen to your body, and let it tell you when enough's enough; don't guage workouts by what you *usually* can do otherwise. 

Here's my research. This is AMAZING! Not only has not a single test found it to be carcinogenic, but test after tyest after test find that DNP actually ATTACKS cancer cells, and helps anti-cancer medications work better, and helps anti-leukemia medications work without destroying cell DNA, and suppresses tumor growth by 20-50%.

----------


## Spoon

> Yea and by the way i wanted to post this maybe itll help you some :
> Since some guys have been playing around and disrespecting DNP and then griping to the forums about the painful results, we need to make this VERY specific and VERY correct so that people won't keep jumping for DNP out of curiosity, or without the willpower they need to operate this respondibly. So here are my experienced guidelines to using it the RIGHT way. 
> 
> FIRST GUIDLINE: Dosing. Use ONLY 200mg a day for the first four days. I don't care that you don't "feel" anything yet and you wanna bump it up. DNP accumulates in the body, and not "feeling" something means NOTHING. It's there, and it's working (the effect on metabolism begins within two hours of the first dose!). Four days will let you test your tolerance: do you have an allergy? Does it give you a rash? etc. 
> Only after those four days do you bump it up, by 200mg a day. The average dose is 400-600/day, and more than that gets a little severe. A full gram is the highest dose I've heard anyone use. I've used that much, and it's hell. I like to stay around 600 a day, which is HOT but safe and effective. Take caps even hours apart through the day, ending about 4-5 PM. 
> 
> SECOND GUIDLINE...How to eat on DNP. This is purely personal experience, because some guys like to carb-deplete *before* using DNP (then eat carbs as usual while on), and other guys like a low-carb approach throughout. Both are fine. Using DNP is the only time that fructose is a desireable cutting carb, because it keeps the liver replentished. That reduces lethargy and spares muscle. 
> Be aware that eating high-carb foods WILL increase the heat sensation within an hour, and last about 2 hours. That means don't eat carbs before bed unless you want those night sweats to be even WORSE. 
> Personally, I ate whatever the hell I wanted! IHOP, chinese, fajitas...Yes, I burned hot, but I still lost 1.5 pounds every 2 days. Keep protein HIGH for muscles' sake, and try it yourself.
> ...




thanks bro! that was defintely a good read, lots of useful information on dnp!

----------


## DNPFreak

Since this is still an active thread, I figured I'd post my question here:

Is there any danger of performing oral sex or having oral sex performed on one while using DNP ? Also, as some have alluded to, ejaculation is yellowish while on DNP. Is this dangerous, especially if it enters a female (in the mouth, not in the vagina)?

----------


## Matrix78

> Since this is still an active thread, I figured I'd post my question here:
> 
> Is there any danger of performing oral sex or having oral sex performed on one while using DNP? Also, as some have alluded to, ejaculation is yellowish while on DNP. Is this dangerous, especially if it enters a female (in the mouth, not in the vagina)?


dont do it
yes you'll shoot yellow (radioactive lookin) stuff all over and it will be of an _unknown_ concentration and since most say DNP isnt so good for the girls that would be a bad thing, and i can only asume this stuff woudnt be to tasty

----------


## mista_liar

Why do they say dnp isn't good for women????

----------


## mitch428cj

alot more info here incase anyone needs it http://www.geocities.com/byggdegstor/dnpforside

----------


## Matrix78

> Why do they say dnp isn't good for women????


i havent got a clue its just what i've heard its best to try and search the females forum for DNP see what they have to say

----------


## Spoon

On day four already. taking 4rth dose tonite. i can defintely feel the heat building up, its nothing uncomfortable but i defintely do not feel normal. at times i feel spaced out even lethargic but it aint too bad. Is it normal for me not to be sweating? havent broken a sweat since i started. My food intake has been very strict, even though im on dnp i want to maintain a good, clean diet so i can get better results.

btw i am attending a buds wedding tonite and its going to be outdoors and i will be wearing a suit, that should be interesting :Smilie:  Will update you guys soon.

----------


## Matrix78

> On day four already. taking 4rth dose tonite. i can defintely feel the heat building up, its nothing uncomfortable but i defintely do not feel normal. at times i feel spaced out even lethargic but it aint too bad. Is it normal for me not to be sweating? havent broken a sweat since i started. My food intake has been very strict, even though im on dnp i want to maintain a good, clean diet so i can get better results.
> 
> btw i am attending a buds wedding tonite and its going to be outdoors and i will be wearing a suit, that should be interesting Will update you guys soon.


yeah i didnt sweat the first time for the first few days i just always felt calmy, then one night it was like sleeping in a pool

----------


## DNPFreak

> dont do it
> yes you'll shoot yellow (radioactive lookin) stuff all over and it will be of an _unknown_ concentration and since most say DNP isnt so good for the girls that would be a bad thing, and i can only asume this stuff woudnt be to tasty


When would I be able to engage in sexual activity (how many days after stopping)? I will probably doing 200 mg for 2 days, and then 400 mg for a week.

However, this is no problem with kissing/performing oral sex on someone while on DNP ?

----------


## Matrix78

> When would I be able to engage in sexual activity (how many days after stopping)? I will probably doing 200 mg for 2 days, and then 400 mg for a week.
> 
> However, this is no problem with kissing/performing oral sex on someone while on DNP?


it took between 1 to 2 weeks for everything to back to noraml colors for me, i gues when its not yellow anymore you should be "safe" and no i dont see any harm in doing anything the other way around

----------


## DNPFreak

> it took between 1 to 2 weeks for everything to back to noraml colors for me, i gues when its not yellow anymore you should be "safe" and no i dont see any harm in doing anything the other way around


Alright, thanks a lot Matrix. BTW, your logs were/are very informative.

Couple last questions for anyone:

Is this vegetable glycerine synonymous with glycerol? I know glycerol=glycerin=glycerine, but what about vegetable glycerine?

Is this calcium pyruvate ok to consume instead of pyruvate? If so, in what doses should I take the Ca pyruvate?

----------


## Spoon

on day five already, taking 5th dose tonite. i defintely feel hot but as i said its not unbearable at all. i am certaqinly aware of the heat but like i said havent experienced the dreaded sweats as most members have experienced. i did 30 mins of am cardio, wasnt too bad.

im wondering if i should up my dose? is excessive sweating the only gauge to tell if the dnp is kicking in or should i be getting results with a long low dose cycle? im worried that i may be wasting my dnp by effectively keeping the dose low at 200mg ed?

----------


## mitch428cj

check the site out i posted bro helps on doasge as well : http://www.geocities.com/byggdegstor/dnpforside

A 220lb man is 100kg exactly. This means that if he is a first time user of crystalline DNP then he should take 200mg per day. I suggest staying with this dose for at least 3 days to keep it safe, then slowly increase the dosage. 400mg/day can be used, but never take it all at once. Always split up the doses as far as possible, so for 400mg/day that would mean taking 1 200mg capsule every 12 hours. Only on rare occasions should someone attempt 600mg/day with the crystalline capsules unless its used by a very experienced user and all the vital signs are closely monitored.

----------


## Matrix78

> check the site out i posted bro helps on doasge as well : http://www.geocities.com/byggdegstor/dnpforside
> 
> A 220lb man is 100kg exactly. This means that if he is a first time user of crystalline DNP then he should take 200mg per day. I suggest staying with this dose for at least 3 days to keep it safe, then slowly increase the dosage. 400mg/day can be used, but never take it all at once. Always split up the doses as far as possible, so for 400mg/day that would mean taking 1 200mg capsule every 12 hours. Only on rare occasions should someone attempt 600mg/day with the crystalline capsules unless its used by a very experienced user and all the vital signs are closely monitored.


crystalline is super potent just aobut everyone here if we're all using the same Labs DNP has the dry stuff not the crystal

----------


## DNPFreak

> Alright, thanks a lot Matrix. BTW, your logs were/are very informative.
> 
> Couple last questions for anyone:
> 
> Is this vegetable glycerine synonymous with glycerol? I know glycerol=glycerin=glycerine, but what about vegetable glycerine?
> 
> Is this calcium pyruvate ok to consume instead of pyruvate? If so, in what doses should I take the Ca pyruvate?


It seems as though the links become edited, which is always nice... 

The vegetable glycerine = http://www.nowfoods.com/?action=itemdetail&item_id=3277

and the Calcium Pyruvate: http://www.nowfoods.com/?action=itemdetail&item_id=3161

The same questions still apply, but I think the Calcium Pyruvate is the one to go with.

----------


## Spoon

I have decided to up my dose. from day 6 onwards, i will be taking 400mg ed in split doses. first at 8am, 2nd 8pm. i will update you on how my body reacts tothe increased dosage. at 200mg it was no sweat, easily maneagable and i might have been wasting my limited caps on a low dose. 

did i do the right thing in splitting the doses as opposed to taking it all at once?

----------


## Spoon

ive never felt hotter! i also feel more lethargic today than the previous 5 days. is this attributable to the increase in dosage? i have also noticed my midsection getting leaner. never seen it this lean but then again, it might be me imagining :Smilie:

----------


## Matrix78

i did that for a day or so when i did my first cycle then i jsut started taking the full 400mg in one does

----------


## Spoon

> i did that for a day or so when i did my first cycle then i jsut started taking the full 400mg in one does


would you say that you got the same results as splitting em up? Imho i would rater take em all at once in the evening so i would get the majority of the sweats at night, am i making any sense?

----------


## Matrix78

yeah tahts what i did, i did the split thing to see how 400ish mg felt then went to just taking it at night, ohh and when you doo grab about 3 or 4 beach towls from the closet you'll be needing them through out the night  :Wink:  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Spoon

> yeah tahts what i did, i did the split thing to see how 400ish mg felt then went to just taking it at night, ohh and when you doo grab about 3 or 4 beach towls from the closet you'll be needing them through out the night


that i dont mind!  :Cool:  I will do this split dosing for 2 more days, see how i fare then do the single 400mg doses. will update you guys soon.

----------


## Matrix78

good luck

----------


## Spoon

took my 2nd dose at 8pm, total of 400mg today! yeah baby i feel the heat and now thats what im talking about. nothing unbearable but defintely there. its a great feeling, at least i know the dnp is raging through my system. thank god for air-conditioning. i felt clammy all day but what is weird is that i still havent gotten the dreaded sweats. i dont think i will but hell i aint complaining.

i am wondering if dnp should give me same results being that i am not sweating? i also lost around 3.5 lbs of pure fat, midesction defintely leaner. will update you guys tom.

----------


## Matrix78

> It seems as though the links become edited, which is always nice... 
> 
> The vegetable glycerine = http://www.nowfoods.com/?action=itemdetail&item_id=3277
> 
> and the Calcium Pyruvate: http://www.nowfoods.com/?action=itemdetail&item_id=3161
> 
> The same questions still apply, but I think the Calcium Pyruvate is the one to go with.


thats what i got, i'll start using it today and see how it helps if at all...

----------


## mitch428cj

Good to see its going well , another good fat burner is Test. + Clen  :Afro:

----------


## angelxterminator

> i survived the first day of my 400mg dosage. had a slightly difficult time sleeping because of the heat but it was ok. just took my first 200mg dose for today and i like the feeling of the heat building up. i will stay at 400mg ed til the end of my cycle. 
> 
> i have also been slacking out on am cardio, seems like i am having a more than difficult time waking up. my diet however has been in check. i also noticed that my muscles started to look flat today, they were fine yesterday but now they look flat, oh well thats dnp for you. im pretty impressed by how much leaner i look and im only in day 7. il have an update for you guys later.


you didn't check your bodyfat before the dnp started by chance did you?
Been keepin track of peoples journals, i'm gonna run it soon, so i wanna know whats up.

----------


## Spoon

> you didn't check your bodyfat before the dnp started by chance did you?
> Been keepin track of peoples journals, i'm gonna run it soon, so i wanna know whats up.


Nope dint check my bf. i would say i was around 15-16%. now i look visibly leaner. i dont usually check bf, i use my midsection as a guideline. i have never had visible abs but i can kinda see the outline and im only on day 7. definetly see the fat coming off.

----------


## Spoon

How important is diet for dnp effectiveness. i am just maintaing my regular diet. workout days carbs in the am, pwo, ppwo. non workout days just one carb meal. should i be eating more carb meals?

----------


## ddoublevision

everyone is saying something different! For the most part it seems it almost does'nt matter, they all have jad success anyways

----------


## Angelis

Keep us informed bro ive been reading as much as I can on DNP I want to try it out one day soon bcs Clen did nothing for me even with strict diet.

oh yeah and about the Carb thing... Carbs are supposed to make DNP more "effective" the more carbs u eat the better it works but there must be a limit im just repeating what I heard.

BTW... not to post whore or anything but just wanted to know if anyone has tried using DNP on gear anyone tried this or heard of anyone trying it?

----------


## Spoon

> Keep us informed bro ive been reading as much as I can on DNP I want to try it out one day soon bcs Clen did nothing for me even with strict diet.
> 
> oh yeah and about the Carb thing... Carbs are supposed to make DNP more "effective" the more carbs u eat the better it works but there must be a limit im just repeating what I heard.
> 
> BTW... not to post whore or anything but just wanted to know if anyone has tried using DNP on gear anyone tried this or heard of anyone trying it?


i also got meager results with clen. this is defintely mucho better! as for taking dnp while on gear, i think it would be counter productive and dangerous. when on dnp your body is on the verge of overheating, energy and strength are down most of the time. you would just be wasting your gear and would have crappy workouts. unless you are cutting which you wouldnt need the gear anyway coz dnp works fine on its own.

----------


## CAUSASIAN

Spoon keep checking your temp, and dont go to hard on the cardio, a light walk is all that is necessary.

Thanks for giving the details, very infomative.

----------


## Spoon

> Spoon keep checking your temp, and dont go to hard on the cardio, a light walk is all that is necessary.
> 
> Thanks for giving the details, very infomative.


bro, i can hardly even wake up and do cardio :Smilie:  i have only done am cardio once since i started the dnp . i have to say, i am quite enjoying the heat im getting  :Devil Grin:  at least i know the stuff is working the way it should be. i feel that 400mg ed is perfect for me. its not so unbearable, in fact its VERY ok. Being in an airconditioned room makes all the difference.

worked out around 530pm. finished in about 45 mins. i attempted to go for 75% of max lifts and i was able to do it with some effort. had my blood presure checked and it was high around 166/ 70 is this ok?

btw hope i get to sleep much easier than yesterday.

----------


## Spoon

its been a week since i have taken dnp , i have to say this stuff is great, was expecting to see more results though. the heat is still bearable. ive decided to stay at 400mg ed throughout remainder of cycle. i had an easier time sleeping but waking up was a different thing. LATER!

----------


## Spoon

another thing, i have only done cardio once for the past 8 days. problem is i have a difficult time waking up on dnp . is cardio that big a factor? or can i just skip it totally?thanks

----------


## Matrix78

> another thing, i have only done cardio once for the past 8 days. problem is i have a difficult time waking up on dnp. is cardio that big a factor? or can i just skip it totally?thanks


only do what you can do if ur feeling like not doing cardio skip it

----------


## Spoon

I think what i have felt the last 2-3 days is how it should be for the remainder of my cycle. not bad at all. i dont think i will ever get the dreaded sweats, i get moist but not sweaty and all. I feel clammy all day. I also noticed that it is quite annoying to sleep while feeling "clammy" but its something i have learned to get used to.

thank god for dry-fit shirts defintely helped me out. i have several questions, water retention should be setting in by now right? if so where would this be located, gutt area? coz i honestly thought i would look more defined by now but am assuming that the water im holding is covering up my results. am i making sense? will have an update for you guys later.

BTW its legs day today and will be interesting how i feel in the gym later.

----------


## Spoon

i have also been blasting the aircon wherever i am. People in my office cant figure out why i need the aircon so cold, at home i watch tv with airconditioning, electric fan and i aint even wearing a shirt. they probably think im part eskimo.

also, any of you dnp past users ever notice that you keep lifting your shirt and checking yourself out in the mirror? i like do this a 100 times a day its a very narcistic habit :Smilie:

----------


## Matrix78

> i have also been blasting the aircon wherever i am. People in my office cant figure out why i need the aircon so cold, at home i watch tv with airconditioning, electric fan and i aint even wearing a shirt. they probably think im part eskimo.
> 
> also, any of you dnp past users ever notice that you keep lifting your shirt and checking yourself out in the mirror? i like do this a 100 times a day its a very narcistic habit


the water is kinda of all over its not really localized to any one spot

----------


## OSTIE

> another thing, i have only done cardio once for the past 8 days. problem is i have a difficult time waking up on dnp. is cardio that big a factor? or can i just skip it totally?thanks


Especially at low doses, I think cardio should still be mandatory if you are up to it. The profile of how dnp works will probably help your body reach lypolysis faster and you will burn ALOT more fat combining the two.

I would do my cardio on my treadmill where I would have my AC going and two fans blowing on me and a stand where I could place my gallon of water for close reaching.

The only thing that sucks is shortness of breath, especially while doin cardio and even worse, those morning dnp sh!ts while on the treadmill, lol. I would have to run to the bathroom 3 times durin my 45min-1hr cardio sesssion.

----------


## Spoon

Just a couple of quick questions guys, does dnp effectiveness ever plateau? i think the worst is over for me. also how do i know if i am taking an optimum dose? im on 400mg at the moment, so tempted to increase but will se how i am in a couple of more days.

----------


## ddoublevision

Be carefull alot of people are getting the sick/flu like symptoms around days 12 it seems, going up in dosage might make it worse.

----------


## Spoon

> Be carefull alot of people are getting the sick/flu like symptoms around days 12 it seems, going up in dosage might make it worse.


will do. just popped my 2nd dose this evening, il be at day 10 tm and will closely monitor myself. wont likely up my dose was just tempted :Smilie:  went to the gym to work out my legs. got thru with it with minimal effort so that was good. am going out tonite with some buds, will be interesting coz most of the bars are outdoors if it gets too hot i will go home to my cold, dark room!

----------


## Spoon

hey guys its day ten and im feeling good! last night was hell was like in a furnace wast sweating bad, i was out last night withyn my buds checking out the local bar scenes. outdoors was bad, indoors was cool. everyone last night has commented on how much weight i lost and that i look more athletic and fit. that made my day and i have more to look forward to being im only halfway done with my cycle.

i noticed i had a sore throat in the middle of the night but it dissaperead when i woke up. also woke up around 3am and was shocked that my lips and throat were dry so i amply pounded the h20. 

i defintely look leaner, i have abs but the water retention factor might be hiding some of my gains. should be interesting to see the way i look now without the water. will have an update later!

----------


## mitch428cj

> i also got meager results with clen. this is defintely mucho better! as for taking dnp while on gear, i think it would be counter productive and dangerous. when on dnp your body is on the verge of overheating, energy and strength are down most of the time. you would just be wasting your gear and would have crappy workouts. unless you are cutting which you wouldnt need the gear anyway coz dnp works fine on its own.


Yea clen works alot better with test that way it preserves more of your muscle

----------


## Spoon

darn the compliments have been pouring left and right! friends i havent seen in a month have all complimented me on my quick transformation. i am so visibly leaner right now and might even be better if you take into account the water retention.

i weighed myself and i have lost an additional 4.5 lbs. that brings my total to around 7-8 lbs of pure fat. i cant beleive this stuff. what makes it more encouraging is that im halfway done and still going to shed more fat. i have gotten so used to the heat that i dont even notice it unless i am out doors. i also havent gotten any irritation in my bowels or eyesight, guess im lucky. i am just wondering how long can dnp effectively burn the fat? its gotta plateu at some point?

----------


## CAUSASIAN

> darn the compliments have been pouring left and right! friends i havent seen in a month have all complimented me on my quick transformation. i am so visibly leaner right now and might even be better if you take into account the water retention.
> 
> i weighed myself and i have lost an additional 4.5 lbs. that brings my total to around 7-8 lbs of pure fat. i cant beleive this stuff. what makes it more encouraging is that im halfway done and still going to shed more fat. i have gotten so used to the heat that i dont even notice it unless i am out doors. i also havent gotten any irritation in my bowels or eyesight, guess im lucky. i am just wondering how long can dnp effectively burn the fat? its gotta plateu at some point?


Beautiful, good job man.

----------


## Spoon

today is pretty hot. been walking around outdoors for work and i have to say, doing any physical seems like such an effort. walking up stairs, walking to the bathroom is like a major hassle. also noticed that i have been getting "shortness of breath" more frequent now but it aint too bad.

i have to say, thank god for dry-fit shirts that absorb all the sweat. diet has been very strict and i think thats one of the reasons why i am losing fat more effectively than others. tom is a cheat day and looking forward to the pizza, burgers and chinese :Smilie:

----------


## Spoon

waking up today, i feel like i have no energy or motivation. only looking forward to todays cheat meals. was quite shocked to notice that i had red blotches on both my upper arms and upper pecs, i think they are hives. i popped some anti-alergy meds but its weird.

im wondering if this allergy is related to the dnp ? if i was allergic shouldnt i have exhibited the symptoms way , way before? also my skin is not itchy at all. i will observe this closely today.

dont think i will be working out today. could barely even muster some energy to do am cardio. also my muscles are totally depleted of glycogen. they look extremely flat.

----------


## angelxterminator

> waking up today, i feel like i have no energy or motivation. only looking forward to todays cheat meals. was quite shocked to notice that i had red blotches on both my upper arms and upper pecs, i think they are hives. i popped some anti-alergy meds but its weird.
> 
> im wondering if this allergy is related to the dnp ? if i was allergic shouldnt i have exhibited the symptoms way , way before? also my skin is not itchy at all. i will observe this closely today.
> 
> dont think i will be working out today. could barely even muster some energy to do am cardio. also my muscles are totally depleted of glycogen. they look extremely flat.


are you looking any leaner now?
Have you ever considered using phosphatidylcholine? I'm going to with my dnp to destroy the trouble areas so fat doesn't build up there anymore.
Even when my bf% gets nice and low, i have these fat pockets on my love handles and lower abdomen. even at like 7% they are there.

----------


## Spoon

> are you looking any leaner now?
> Have you ever considered using phosphatidylcholine? I'm going to with my dnp to destroy the trouble areas so fat doesn't build up there anymore.
> Even when my bf% gets nice and low, i have these fat pockets on my love handles and lower abdomen. even at like 7% they are there.



phosphatidylcholine? never heard of that what is it? anyway yes i would say that i look visibly leaner, have lost the fat on the top part of abs but the bottom part and love handles dont seem to want to go away. yes, i would say that even if i get my body fat as low as possible, there is a very big chance that i would still have some pockets of fat. was hoping however to get em all out with the dnp alone.

----------


## Spoon

i decided that i shouldnt continue my dnp for several reasons. feel like **** today, sweating is really bad and i noticed my vision starting to blur, shortness of breath, sore throat and lost my voice. i defintely have flu like symptoms. but thats not the reason why i am stopping the dnp.

last week my blood pressure was 166/76 thats pretty high already but decided to wing it. tonite, my bp was around 198/76. alsmost feel of my chair. i kinda got scared and decided to stop using the dnp. is this normal or should i try to finish my cycle? i need advice guys! thanks

----------


## Spoon

defintely feel much better today. i stopped the dnp last night becasue of my very high blood pressure. to continue would have meant flirting with certain disaster. i will just wait til the dnp is out of my system. Got my bp checked today and it was 131/51 vs. 198/70. 

i am wondering why i felt ok from day 1-10. after that it seems that my body "felt" like it was deteriorating. shortness of breath, cough, cold, sore throat, flu like symptoms, cold sweats and a very irritable temper were some of the symptoms. all i could say that to continue would be playing with my life. not worth it just to look good.

Iam thinking since i felt good from day 1-10 maybe it would be possible for me to do another short cycle in a couple of weeks. i plan on doing a 2 one week stints. i will also be closely monitoring temps and bp regularly. from my 12 day experience i can say that dnp can be taken safely as long as you pay attention to how your body feels. do not think that your body can ride the wave. be wise and listen to your body.

----------


## Spoon

2 days after i stop i still feel some dnp . still feel some minor, minor heat and shortness of breath. i was planning on doing an eca stack tom but decided to postpone it til sunday and give the dnp a couple of more days to get out of my system.

ive more or less gauged what my body can handle. im just wondering if i could have lasted more on the dnp if i kept my dose lower? also am curious if it was the duration or the dosage that finally led me to quit on day 12? these are questions i need answered for my peace of mind :Smilie: 

will do another round of dnp in 2 weeks. this time im limiting it to around 8 days.

----------


## Matrix78

> 2 days after i stop i still feel some dnp . still feel some minor, minor heat and shortness of breath. i was planning on doing an eca stack tom but decided to postpone it til sunday and give the dnp a couple of more days to get out of my system.
> 
> ive more or less gauged what my body can handle. im just wondering if i could have lasted more on the dnp if i kept my dose lower? also am curious if it was the duration or the dosage that finally led me to quit on day 12? these are questions i need answered for my peace of mind
> 
> will do another round of dnp in 2 weeks. this time im limiting it to around 8 days.


it was probably the duration w/dose after a week or so at 400mg you get somewhere around 1g + of DNP in your blood thats where i started to feel like crap.. i've kept my level near the 800mg mark for my run now at day 15 and i feel fine, getting a lil tired of sweating but its nothing i cant hadle i'll be upping my dose to 400mg/24hrs as aposed to the every 36hrs that i've been doing for the last 2 weeks that should get my DNP up kinda high i'll probably feel like crap but thursday but then its just one more day and i'll be done for a while

----------


## mitch428cj

12 days is a decent DNP cycle and youve lost 7-8 pounds which is pretty good , nice job since it accumulates in your body you probably could have lowered the dosage and lost alittle sides but with BP that high and starting to lose your breath losing a extra pound or two wouldnt have been worth the consiquencies that could of had happened , usually when people get better used to DNP ive heard of losing 10-15 pounds of fat in 2 weeks

----------


## Spoon

> it was probably the duration w/dose after a week or so at 400mg you get somewhere around 1g + of DNP in your blood thats where i started to feel like crap.. i've kept my level near the 800mg mark for my run now at day 15 and i feel fine, getting a lil tired of sweating but its nothing i cant hadle i'll be upping my dose to 400mg/24hrs as aposed to the every 36hrs that i've been doing for the last 2 weeks that should get my DNP up kinda high i'll probably feel like crap but thursday but then its just one more day and i'll be done for a while


yup that probably explains it, the dose +duration was too much for me tom handle. well it was an extreme learning experience for me, at least i now know the limits of my body. great to know your still fine, before you know it youl be done. good luck bro

----------


## Spoon

> 12 days is a decent DNP cycle and youve lost 7-8 pounds which is pretty good , nice job since it accumulates in your body you probably could have lowered the dosage and lost alittle sides but with BP that high and starting to lose your breath losing a extra pound or two wouldnt have been worth the consiquencies that could of had happened , usually when people get better used to DNP ive heard of losing 10-15 pounds of fat in 2 weeks


yup yup! i lost around 7 lbs in 12 days that is more than decent. i wanted to extend but it was not worth it. i will take a 2 week break and do another cycle in 2 weeks but this time il keep it to around 8 days.

as to your comment on people losing more when their used to dnp , what do you mean? you mean on my 2nd or 3rd dnp cycle my body will be more used to dnp and more efficiently burn fat as compared to my 1st?

----------


## Spoon

forgot to mention. rem those hives i mentioned in day 12? apparently they were some form of airborne virus that gives you rashes all over your body no fever no itching, dr. said it would dissapear in a couple of days.. its gone now, but coz of it i have a nice instant tan all over my body. its like i went to the beach. its strange but i aint complaining.

----------


## Matrix78

you're just a freak  :Big Grin:

----------


## ddoublevision

the dnp will give you hives. it is an histamine build up that can be battled by taking benydrl everynight before bed. check on meso-rx there are alot of posts about it, by -H- and other users. the generation II caps have an antihistamine in them but I don't think its enough.

----------


## Spoon

> the dnp will give you hives. it is an histamine build up that can be battled by taking benydrl everynight before bed. check on meso-rx there are alot of posts about it, by -H- and other users. the generation II caps have an antihistamine in them but I don't think its enough.


that makes sense bro about dnp concentrations building up. got the hives at day 12. would have never thought it was from the dnp they are all gone now but left my a nice even tan all around my body. its weird. i dint take benadryl at all. next time i will but i stopped coz of my ridiculously high bp.

----------


## Spoon

been 4 days since i stopped dnp and still my muscles look flat. holding water as well, how long does it normally take before muscles get full again and you shed all visible water?

----------


## ddoublevision

4-7 days I believe. Have you carbed up?

----------


## Spoon

> 4-7 days I believe. Have you carbed up?


had a cheat day last mon lotta carbs. as of the moment i just get my carbs from pwo, ppwo and breakfast on my workout days. non workout days i just have one carb meal usually breakfast.

----------


## mitch428cj

> yup yup! i lost around 7 lbs in 12 days that is more than decent. i wanted to extend but it was not worth it. i will take a 2 week break and do another cycle in 2 weeks but this time il keep it to around 8 days.
> 
> as to your comment on people losing more when their used to dnp, what do you mean? you mean on my 2nd or 3rd dnp cycle my body will be more used to dnp and more efficiently burn fat as compared to my 1st?


what i mean by that is when you get it downpacked ie. dosage perfected up to to 600mg , training perfected , diet perfected , timing , to DNP use , then your results will be better than when you first started because you will be using it to its full potential

----------


## mitch428cj

here is some more info that might help you on your next run at it

----------


## mitch428cj

Boasting an astounding 50% increase in metabolic rate, DNP is the most effective fat burner that bodybuilders are using today to melt away the last amounts of diet resilient fat on their physiques. For comparison purposes, the ECA stack, which is also a highly effective fat loss tool, produces only a 3% increase in metabolic rate. Athletes reporting fat losses of 10-12 pounds in 8 days of use have further added to the DNP mystique. However, DNP is also the deadliest substance used in bodybuilding - so deadly, that it has killed athletes including one member of Elite Fitness.

In this issue of Elite Fitness News, I?ll tell you more about DNP, share the precautions you should take if you decide to use it, and give you the reasons why you should avoid it in favor of other diet drugs and supplements that are not nearly so dangerous.
DNP or 2,4-Dinitrophenol, (Pronounced die ni'tro fe' nolz) is an industrial chemical with various applications such as making dyes, wood preservatives, explosives, insect control substances, other chemicals, and as a photographic developer. Sold under several trade names, including Caswell No. 392, Sulfo Black B, and Nitro Kleenup, DNP has recently gained steady popularity as a fat loss tool.

DNP was used in diet pills in the 1930s, but was banned for this use in 1938. Classified as an "uncoupler of oxidative phosphorylation," medically, DNP is quite dangerous. You see, the body has no negative feedback system that may deal with overdoses. Specifically, there is no upper limit to the increase in body temperature that may be obtained with DNP?s use.

The following article combines several theories to form what is perhaps the single best way to cycle DNP for maximum fat-loss benefits. As I mentioned earlier, DNP can be deadly and I would never use it myself nor would I ever recommend that anyone ingest it. The casual use of DNP for dieting is ridiculous. Hearing reports of athletes using DNP before trying a Cyclical Ketogenic Diet, legal diet supplements, and medically supervised weight loss drugs is crazy. Here are a few links to effective weight loss supplements, drugs, and strategies that are much safer than DNP and are certainly a much better alternative for all but the most elite bodybuilders.

That said, if an athlete makes the personal decision to use DNP, it is possible to take precautions to maximize its benefits and minimize the potential risks.

The 7-day DNP fat loss inferno cycle:

The 7-day DNP fat loss inferno cycle involves a moderate to high dosage of DNP for fat burning. The DNP fat loss inferno involves a 7-day on, 7-day off approach with four distinct phases. Most athletes using DNP follow this type of cycle. The phases are as follows:

Phase 1: The 3-day Carb-Depletion Phase.
Phase 2: The 1-day Thyroxine (T3) Re-normalization Phase.
Phase 3: The 14-day DNP Inferno Phase.
Phase 4: The 2-day Post-DNP Phase.

Phase 1. The 3-day Carb-depletion phase
Phase One has a three-day duration and begins the four days preceding the ingestion of DNP. The purpose of this phase is to deplete muscle-glycogen content by restricting carbohydrates. This is achieved through a Ketogenic style diet.

Kcals should be restricted to 10-12 times bodyweight in lbs. And carbohydrates should be restricted to less than 60g/day. Protein is consumed at 1 gram per pound of bodyweight or higher and the remaining dietary calories should come from fat.

This phase lasts exactly 3 days, and will reduce muscle-glycogen levels so that the body is forced to rely on fat as fuel more readily when you start your DNP cycle.

Phase 2 The 1-day Thyroxine (T3) Re-normalization Phase
This is a new concept for DNP dieting. During the past three days, the athlete has restricted carbohydrates and as a direct consequence T4-T3 conversion is slowed down resulting in reduced T3 levels. This is bad for the DNP phase, as you need enough active T3 to last throughout the entire 7-day on DNP phase.

Day four of the DNP cycle involves a mega-carbohydrate meal at mid-afternoon (4-6PM) designed to create a massive insulin spike and re-normalize T4-T3. This concept has been extrapolated from ketogenic diets and has been shown to dramatically increase serum concentrations of T3.

Day 4 involves Keto eating until the Mega-carb meal. Then in the late afternoon, at least circa 250g of carbohydrates must be consumed to create an insulin spike. Any sugar (fructose, sucrose, maltose etc.) is fair game. Fructose in particular is good because it primarily re-fills liver glycogen which is directly involved in T4-T3 conversion. (Empty liver glycogen signals the thyroid to decrease T4-T3 conversion).

As a side-note, a 250g carb-meal after three days of Keto dieting creates a more pronounced insulin spike than would a 250g carb-meal after three days of normal eating.

Kcals during Phase 2 should be kept at 15X Bodyweight in lbs. Macro-nutrient break-downs can be calculated by the athlete. The only carb intake on day 4 should be the 250g carb-meal.

Phase 3 The 14-Day DNP Phase

The first two days of actual DNP consumption are the most important to follow correctly. During Days 1 and 2 of the actual DNP portion of the cycle, it must be determined if the athlete will have an allergic reaction to DNP.

Day 1: 200 mg of DNP is ingested
Day 2: 200 mg of DNP is ingested

At this point the dieter should be able to assess if an allergic reaction has occurred. A DNP-stimulated allergic reaction will lead to swelling in as little as 1 to 2 days time. Approximately 10% of athletes will have such a reaction. The unfortunate few who experience this type of a reaction must terminate the cycle immediately. Benadryl or Ketotifen (Anti-histamines) can be used to treat mild symptoms. Obviously a doctor should be consulted should the symptoms prove more severe.

Day 3: Dieters making it to day 3 of the DNP phase have the option of increasing their dosage. The normal dosage for beginners is 400mg DNP/day. Even an amount this small should provide outstanding results. A word of caution. DO NOT TAKE MORE, if you are not experienced with DNP-use. More advanced users may chose to go higher based on past experience.
The 400mg/day dosage is maintained from Day 3 through Day 9(Exactly 7 days). The last dose is taken on Day 9.

Supplementation and Nutritional Protocol for a DNP cycle:

1. An ECA stack is beneficial while on a DNP cycle as it as it acts as an anorectant. DNP raises Neuro-peptide Y levels in the brain, which is directly linked to increased hunger. Consuming 75-100mg total of ephedrine alkaloids/day should be sufficient to suppress appetite. PPA (Nor-ephedrine) should NOT be used as it causes lethargy when combined with DNP.

2. Anti-oxidants. Due to the DNP induced rapid combustion of fats, free-radical production skyrockets up-wards. To combat this, anti-oxidants must be used. Anti-oxidants are the single most important supplement to take on a DNP cycle.

a) Fat-soluble Anti-O: Vitamin E: 1000mgs/day
b) Water-soluble Anti-O: Vitamin C: 2-3g/day
c) Alpha Lipoic acid: 600-1000mgs/day

Dual-anti-oxidant: BOTH fat & water-soluble actually re-cycles other anti-oxidants.

3. Glycerol: Although optional, glycerol is often consumed at 15ml's 3X/day. Glycerol increases hydration for many athletes.
No additional supplements are really required other than these three. All the rest you have read in various DNP articles are more for peace of mind than improved functionality. I consider them overkill.

4. Water: Not a supplement, but an absolute necessity.
DNP causes sweating and can be incredibly dehydrating. Dehydration is the NUMBER ONE cause of most DNP problems and deaths. Excessive dehydration results in over-heating. Dieters who do not replenish fluids properly while on a DNP cycle could die. The consensus among athletes is that at least two gallons of water must be consumed daily.

5. EAT FRUIT while on your DNP cycle.

Fruit for some reason has been found to greatly reduce the lethargy associated with a DNP cycle. It also has a high water content, therefore it helps to keep the dieter hydrated. Watermelon is an obvious recommendation.

6. Dietary intake: There are several schools of thought on this matter, but sticking to the old standard always works.
Kcals should be kept anywhere from 10-15X Bodyweight in lbs. Macro-nutrient break-downs should be kept at around 20% fat, 30% protein and 50% carbs. (Changing the ratios in favor of more carbs and protein w/ less fat will result in a more fat loss but nothing special. Also, remember that more carbohydrates means more heat.)

Take for example the 220 lb (100 kg) bodybuilder. He would consume anywhere from 2200 to 3300Kcal /day (Depending on his appetite control). 

WHAT NOT TO DO on a DNP cycle.

a) Do not under any circumstances consume alcohol or ANY type of diuretic while on a DNP cycle. Alcohol and diuretics will dehydrate you and can cause SERIOUS problems.
b) Do not remain in a hot environment without replenishing fluid loss due to perspiration. This too can also cause SERIOUS problems.
c) Do not begin with a high dosage of DNP if you are a novice. This is just asking for a trip to the ICU.

The half-life of 2,4 Dinitrophenol is 36 hours. So, after 36 hours, there is only 50% of the DNP remaining in your system. Therefore, 72 hours later 25% remains. Then 12.5% remains after 108 hours. After 5 days (120 hours), there's roughly 9% of the DNP left in your body that you had on Day 9. This DNP concentration is low-enough to allow you to begin Phase 4 of the cycle -- the 2-day Post-DNP phase -- without compromising glycogen synthesis rates. Kcals during Days 10-14 should remain the same as during days 3-9.

Phase 4: The 2 day Post DNP Phase.

The whole purpose of this phase is to get muscle-glycogen levels back to normal. The Ketogenic carb-up can be used as a sort of template for this phase.

After Phases two and three, muscle-glycogen levels are depressed and need to be replenished.

Day 15: Carb-intake should be 7g/Kg of LBM (lean body mass = bodyweight minus body fat.) So assuming a 220 lb bodybuilder has 0% body fat, lol, he would consume 700 g of Carbs. Protein-intake remains at 1g/lb and fat is restricted as low as possible.
The focus on day 1 should be on High-GI foods like Fat-free Ice-cream and all the other non-fat high sugar desserts. Calories should be around 4000 for the 220-lb bodybuilder -- in other words, 18X bodyweight in lbs.

Drastically restricting fat is CRITICAL here, as the body is still burning fat for fuel as you replenish your glycogen stores. In essence, the dieter is still losing fat while carbing up.

Day 16: Muscle-glycogen has increased, so carb-intake should be decreased from day one?s 7g/Kg to only 5g/Kg of LBM. That would be 500g for our 220-lb bodybuilder. Protein is 1g/lb again. Fat remains as low as possible. Kcals for the dieter are reduced to 3000 Kcal range, or around 14X Bodyweight in lbs. The focus of Day 2 should be low-GI foods like vegetables, milk, lean meats etc.

Additional Precautions:

Dieters feeling extremely nauseated or who vomit during a cycle should discontinue use immediately and not restart for at least 36 hours.

Dieters should carry a pocket thermometer at all times. If body temperature rises above 102 Fahrenheit then the dosage should be lowered or the cycles should be terminated. Additionally, the dieter should take a very cold bath to lower the temperature.
In addition to water, V8 juice should be consumed. Drinking gallons of water depletes the body of electrolytes pretty badly predisposing the dieter to shock, nausea, lethargy, and even death. V8 is the best for replenishing electrolytes as it contains 950mg of potassium per 8oz compared to Gatorade?s 35mg of potassium in 8oz.

Massive amounts of fruits and sweets should be consumed if one becomes nauseated or vomits - i.e. force feed yourself.
Dieters should never allow themselves to become overheated on a DNP cycle. Always stay next to a fan and keep the air conditioner on. Do not attempt a DNP cycle if you work out doors in a warm climate or another warm environment like a kitchen. Even at low doses this can build up and be potentially dangerous.

There are two versions of DNP - regular and crystalline. Know which one you are taking. When taking the crystalline DNP caps, never take more than 200mg at once if you've never used it before. Even if you are used to it, it is still much safer to spread the dosage throughout the day. Crystalline DNP is much faster acting and can rapidly elevate temperature.

Post-Steroid Cycle Use of DNP

One of the primary causes of muscle breakdown after a steroid cycle is suppressed TSH. Anabolic steroids suppress TSH, which in turn lowers T3 and T4 production by the thyroid gland. The reduction in TSH is one reason that anabolic steroids are such excellent muscle builders.

Soon after the completion of a steroid cycle, TSH up-regulates, which in turn super-stimulates the thyroid. This excess stimulation causes the thyroid to produce above normal levels of T3 and T4. This increase in thyroid hormones is highly catabolic and is the main reason why people lose muscle post-cycle.

Athletes have learned that they need to restrict T3 production post cycle to prevent muscle loss. A novel approach to achieving this goal is the use of DNP. About 80% of the body?s endogenous T3 is produced from the metabolically inactive T4 to the metabolically active T3. The de-iodinase enzyme is responsible for this conversion. It literally cleaves off an iodine molecule.
By ingesting 200mg DNP/day, the athlete can correct the over stimulated Thyroid, returning T3 levels back to normal. DNP directly blocks the production of T3 from T4 via the de-iodinase enzyme.

As a bonus, the reduction in your ATP stores because of the DNP is counter acted by an increase in the oxidation of triglycerides as an energy source. The benefit is the elimination of any potential fat-gain from the low post-cycle testosterone levels . And as DNP is non-hormonal, it has no effect on HPTA recovery.

After cessation of DNP use post-cycle, the athlete will reap the benefits of the "Anabolic Rebound Effect" which further lends credence to the use of DNP as a post-cycle ancillary for the elimination of any post-cycle muscular losses.

Macro?s DNP Supplements

200mg alpha lipoic acid 3x a day with meals
1200-1500mg magnesium in 2-3 divided doses.
2-3000mg vitamin C
1200IU of vitamin E
200mcg of selenium.
1000-2000mg of calcium (can?t take it with the magnesium, though. Take it before bed)
Melatonin if you can?t sleep and it is also one of the best and cheapest anti-oxidants.
50mg of zinc a day
one iron tab as hemoglobin is a protein as well.
A potassium gluconate tab or two a day
Taurine at 3g a day.
Glutamine at 15g-20g a day .
1 table spoon glycerol 3 x a day
at least 2 gallons of water
a fan to point at your head while sleeping- or at work- basically anytime you can point a fan at you
500mg grapeseed extract
300mg cranberry extract
600-900mg of green tea
a good mulit vitamin
EC+1g of tyrosine 3x per day and 20mg of yohimbine topically 2x per day- for added energy and fat burning effects

----------


## Spoon

> Boasting an astounding 50% increase in metabolic rate, DNP is the most effective fat burner that bodybuilders are using today to melt away the last amounts of diet resilient fat on their physiques. For comparison purposes, the ECA stack, which is also a highly effective fat loss tool, produces only a 3% increase in metabolic rate. Athletes reporting fat losses of 10-12 pounds in 8 days of use have further added to the DNP mystique. However, DNP is also the deadliest substance used in bodybuilding - so deadly, that it has killed athletes including one member of Elite Fitness.
> 
> In this issue of Elite Fitness News, I?ll tell you more about DNP, share the precautions you should take if you decide to use it, and give you the reasons why you should avoid it in favor of other diet drugs and supplements that are not nearly so dangerous.
> DNP or 2,4-Dinitrophenol, (Pronounced die ni'tro fe' nolz) is an industrial chemical with various applications such as making dyes, wood preservatives, explosives, insect control substances, other chemicals, and as a photographic developer. Sold under several trade names, including Caswell No. 392, Sulfo Black B, and Nitro Kleenup, DNP has recently gained steady popularity as a fat loss tool.
> 
> DNP was used in diet pills in the 1930s, but was banned for this use in 1938. Classified as an "uncoupler of oxidative phosphorylation," medically, DNP is quite dangerous. You see, the body has no negative feedback system that may deal with overdoses. Specifically, there is no upper limit to the increase in body temperature that may be obtained with DNP?s use.
> 
> The following article combines several theories to form what is perhaps the single best way to cycle DNP for maximum fat-loss benefits. As I mentioned earlier, DNP can be deadly and I would never use it myself nor would I ever recommend that anyone ingest it. The casual use of DNP for dieting is ridiculous. Hearing reports of athletes using DNP before trying a Cyclical Ketogenic Diet, legal diet supplements, and medically supervised weight loss drugs is crazy. Here are a few links to effective weight loss supplements, drugs, and strategies that are much safer than DNP and are certainly a much better alternative for all but the most elite bodybuilders.
> 
> ...



thanks bro, lotta useful information!

----------


## Spoon

Ive been off dnp since sunday but i still have a hard time waking up and still get shortness of breath. there still dnp in my system?

----------


## ddoublevision

"After 5 days (120 hours), there's roughly 9% of the DNP left in your body that you had on Day 9." 

Someone stated at Meso that dnp stays in you system for about 21 days(traces). Not sure how accurate that is but I would say a decent amount would be in there for at least a week IMO.

----------


## Spoon

> "After 5 days (120 hours), there's roughly 9% of the DNP left in your body that you had on Day 9." 
> 
> Someone stated at Meso that dnp stays in you system for about 21 days(traces). Not sure how accurate that is but I would say a decent amount would be in there for at least a week IMO.



yup thats what i figured. thanks!

----------


## Spoon

had a really great workout today. only noticed that their is some residual heat in my body. my muscles are finally full again and all i can say is that i have never looked so define. my muscles are nice and shapely and i have also become vascular. 

for my 2nd go which is on monday, wondering if i really need to carb deplete coz was really looking forward to cheat day on sunday. hoping on finally losing my lower gut, my top abdomen is already nice and shapely. ive lost a total of 9.5 lbs. another 5-7 lbs would be perfect.

still have some fat pockets on my lovehandles and upper back. the dnp seems to ignore these areas. weird.

----------


## xith

To add something about it being bad for females, I found some ads on google that said.. Well the first one said that there was an experiment done on 500 women of all sizes, 10% of those women developed cataracts and went blind. On the other hand, there was another site that said that had happened but was proven to be false. I think one of the posts are on this forum some where, I looked but lost the articals.

It's a 50/50 say here, but I'll keep looking. I'm female and got some DNP and want to try it. I've been doing a lot of research on it, so far I haven't really found anything on it being harmful to females if used properly.

Any comments, or tips - email me at [email protected]

Thanks,
xith

----------


## Spoon

weighed myself this morning and lost a total of 10 lbs from my dnp cycle. people in the gym have noticed how defined i look but they commented that i lost size. girth of my arms are smaller. wondering if this is all just fat loss or did i lose some muscle as well. i am really worried and paranoid about it. Strenghth is 85% of my peak when i was bulking and at my biggest. should i be worried?

----------


## mitch428cj

DNP goes after fat , i dont think you should be worried , if you ever wanted to try something different than DNP try a Test. Prop cycle with Clen /ECA stack it works very well for fat loss and isnt as dangerous as DNP , the prop keeps your muscle from being burned while the clen/ECA attack fat , if you look in the article above it tells you how to eat during your DNP cycle to help it use fat more easily

----------


## LightWeightBaby

what were your stats before your cycle, weight, bf and so on

----------


## Whinnie

> Noticed something interesting, although i am not sweating yet, i noticed that my urine always has a light yellowish tint to it no matter how much water i drink. anyone else notice this?


 *yellow body fluids are typical with 24dnp...i'm a chemist and i'm trying to get up the nerve to use my 24dnp...i guess knowin' chem is working against me here...you got THE balls dude! reading about you is giving me the nerve boost i've been looking for...you RULE man!

Whinnie*

----------


## Whinnie

> weighed myself this morning and lost a total of 10 lbs from my dnp cycle. people in the gym have noticed how defined i look but they commented that i lost size. girth of my arms are smaller. wondering if this is all just fat loss or did i lose some muscle as well. i am really worried and paranoid about it. Strenghth is 85% of my peak when i was bulking and at my biggest. should i be worried?


 I DON'T THINK SO...24DNP IS VERY STRESSING TOO THE BODY...WHAT YOU'RE PROB. FEELING IS A TEMP ATP WEAKNESS...YOU'RE RUNNING MORE ON FAT THAN ATP FOR NOW, WHEN YOU'RE DONE WITH IT AND THE CHEM STRESS FADES YOU'LL BE AT 100% AGAIN. YOU DON'T HAVE TO DROP ALL THE WEIGHT IN ONE CYCLE YOU KNOW...DROP 1/2 AND DO THE REST ABOUT A MONTH LATER...AND REMEMBER, YOU'RE HOLDING WATER RIGHT NOW THAT YOU WILL LOSE WHEN YOU GO OFF THE DNP ...YOU'RE ACTUALLY SEVERAL POUNDS LIGHTER THAN THE SCALES ARE TELLING YOU...WHEN YOU GET 1/2 TO WHERE YOU WANT TO BE STOP AND LET THE WATER PASS FOR A FEW DAYS AND WEIGH YOURSELF AGAIN.

W.

----------


## Spoon

> what were your stats before your cycle, weight, bf and so on


i lost around 10lbs in 12 days. i was around 16% bf. now i estimate im around 9-10%. not bad for 12 days :Smilie:

----------


## Spoon

> I DON'T THINK SO...24DNP IS VERY STRESSING TOO THE BODY...WHAT YOU'RE PROB. FEELING IS A TEMP ATP WEAKNESS...YOU'RE RUNNING MORE ON FAT THAN ATP FOR NOW, WHEN YOU'RE DONE WITH IT AND THE CHEM STRESS FADES YOU'LL BE AT 100% AGAIN. YOU DON'T HAVE TO DROP ALL THE WEIGHT IN ONE CYCLE YOU KNOW...DROP 1/2 AND DO THE REST ABOUT A MONTH LATER...AND REMEMBER, YOU'RE HOLDING WATER RIGHT NOW THAT YOU WILL LOSE WHEN YOU GO OFF THE DNP ...YOU'RE ACTUALLY SEVERAL POUNDS LIGHTER THAN THE SCALES ARE TELLING YOU...WHEN YOU GET 1/2 TO WHERE YOU WANT TO BE STOP AND LET THE WATER PASS FOR A FEW DAYS AND WEIGH YOURSELF AGAIN.
> 
> W.


im actually a week off the dnp. my urine is back to normal colors. dont have that hot feeling but still have shortness of breath. i will have another go, my 2nd dnp cycle tom. keep you guys posted.

----------


## LightWeightBaby

> i lost around 10lbs in 12 days. i was around 16% bf. now i estimate im around 9-10%. not bad for 12 days


 awesome, i am planning a DNP cycle in a month I think. Hopinf to get down to at least 10% bf. Right now I am 220 15%bf.

----------


## Spoon

> awesome, i am planning a DNP cycle in a month I think. Hopinf to get down to at least 10% bf. Right now I am 220 15%bf.


no sweat bro, loosing 5% should be no problem. i will try to lose another 5-6 lbs in the hope of trying to get my bf as low 7%. i8 will enbark on my 2nd journey tonite.

----------


## Spoon

i just popped one 200mg couple of minutes ago. this will be my 2nd go. i will be doing 200mg for 3 days then upping up the dose to 400mg ed. will aim for 8-10 days. Also got benadryl antihistamine and will be taking around 1-2 teaspoons before bedtime.

----------


## Spoon

everythings all good now. cannot feel the heat yet. i anticipate that i will start getting the hot feeling in 2-3 days. urine is still normal color. cant wait to get that feeling coz you know your body is shedding the fat!

----------


## Spoon

im still good, taking dose 3 tonite. no apparent signs of sweating but i feel the heat creeping in. been doing a teaspoon of benadryl every night to combat the histamine build up. urine is starting to turn yellow and i anticipate the dnp to fully kick in by day 4-5.

ive noticed something strange. as in my first, i notice that my entire body has turned a shade darker. meaning i look like i just came from the beach! instant tan. its the second time i notice this.

----------


## Spoon

I still dont have the pronounced affects of dnp . the heat though is slowly buiding up and i also have a very difficult time sleeping due to my cough. the benadryl has releived some of the harshness in my throat. also noticed that i have to drink more water at night becasue my throat gets so parched and dry.

will bump up dose to 400mg ed in split doses maybe by day 5 or 6. will have an update soon.

----------


## Spoon

decided to up my dose today. imup to 400mg/day. taken in 2 split doses 12 hrs. apart. im quite surprised because the dnp is taking longer to kick in compared to my first cycle. i feel the heat but i am not sweating as much as i thought i would be. im guessing its either that there was still residual dnp in me or that my body has gotten used to it.

----------


## Spoon

i noticed something which pretty much explains my experiences so far with dnp . that my body has sort of gotten used to it. havent gotten shortness of breath like my first cycle. not sweating as much although the heat is present throughout the day but nothing unbearable. i also have a nice tan all over my body, i dont think its an allergy. just a way my body has adapted since i dont sweat.

my gym workouts have still been consistent and true to form. havent done cardio at all and i dont think it is necessary on dnp. why tax your body more than it already is. even when working out everything should be done at the bear minimum. you arent going to grow anyway so you dont always have to go heavy or gauge your strength on "past records, peak strength".

so far i can say that even if i have several days to go, i can say with confidence that at day 7 of cycle 1, i had better results than now. i guess this is due to the fact that my body has gotten used to the dnp or that there was still some residual matter in my system. i really dont know. also i have more water retention now than in the first. that maybe explains why i dont look as good as i though i would be. ii am seriously curious how my body will look when i shed the excess water. time will tell. i was originally going to do a 8 day cycle but i think my body can handle more. vital signs and temp have been in check. i will attempt 15 days or maybe even up the dose to 600mg? will have an update soon.

----------


## angelxterminator

spoon i was just wondering when you started to really see the fat loss. I'm on a few compounds right now, but no aas, and i'm about to begin my aas cycle. I decided to start DNP monday, and will run it as long as possible up to my aas portion of the cycle. Here is what has happened.

Decided to follow your idea and take it at 8pm, works well with my sched. etc.

Monday Day 1
Took at 8pm
Felt nothing

Tuesday Day 2
8PM
nothing

weds day 3
got a little heated at one point, not sure if it was the DNP
no sweats or anything

Day 4, thursday
took 200mg 8am
took another 200 8pm
felt a bit clammy, esp before sleep. No sweats

Day 5, friday
clammy during the day, was having a hard time sleeping
Sweat a little bit, but not nearly what i expected/

TOday, day 6
200mg 8am
Clammy during the day, my arm pits are sweaty
Other than that nothing
I'm seeing no fat loss, or if any, its not noticeable.

Is this normal?
I'm gonna take the dose at 8pm tonight, and report back, and if its still nto bad, i'm gonna take 600mg every day and see what happens

FOr some reason i have allergic reactions to nothing, and need high doses of everything. at 200mg every day for clen i barely felt any sides at all, and that was with spiropent!

----------


## Spoon

> spoon i was just wondering when you started to really see the fat loss. I'm on a few compounds right now, but no aas, and i'm about to begin my aas cycle. I decided to start DNP monday, and will run it as long as possible up to my aas portion of the cycle. Here is what has happened.
> 
> Decided to follow your idea and take it at 8pm, works well with my sched. etc.
> 
> Monday Day 1
> Took at 8pm
> Felt nothing
> 
> Tuesday Day 2
> ...



bro sounds exactly like mine. i dint really feel anything til day 5 and up. i guess you got to give the dnp time to build up in your system. in my 2nd cycle i thought that my body was used to it, im on day 8 today and i can clearly see that it really is in fact working. from day 1 to 5 i dintreally see any fat loss becasue of the water retention. on day 8 i have lost a total of 7 lbs. thats 7 lbs in 8 days. 

just as you mentioned i also hardly got any sides with clen in fact i dint even get the shakes and i was 175 lbs at that time. at one point i bumped my clen to 180 mcg. this dnp is the total opposite. its really the most effective fat burner. my advice would be to play it by ear and see how well your body reacts. if all goes the way i think it is, you wouldnt have to bump it up to 600mg. 400 should be just right. good luck

----------


## Spoon

so far i have lost 7 lbs in this second cycle. i have a lot of water retention. today was my cheat day and i had tons of carbs and crap. sweating like a mofo pig. the shortness of breath is starting to creep in. i will try to see how far i can go. probaly try to hold up til day 12. the dnp seems to do a very good job in eating the fat but it has clearly untouched my love handles and subs. strange.

my body fat is around 9% now from an intitial 14-16% when i started my first cycle. never would i have thought that the results would be this dramatic. and thats without cardio. all is well and will have an update soon.

----------


## angelxterminator

i'm glad its working soo well for you, because i still think it aint doing sh*t for me.

so i took my 8pm pill last night, that'll be day 6, but the 3rd day i've done 400mg. Felt clammy, slept fine, i'm a bit warm, but still no sweats.

Its sun morning now, day 6, took the pill at 8am, feel clammy, still no sweats. my blood levels should be around 900mg right now i believe, and still none of the sides every body else has gotten. I look in the mirror and i can't tell that i've lost any weight, and my scale's numbers are still the same. The bf% reading on the scale is fluctuating, but those electronic bf% things are pieces of sh*t and will fluctuate from 13% to 18% for me in 1 day depending on water intake.

Sorry for hijacking your thread, i'm just wondering when all this fat loss will be coming. I look the same, and weigh the same, and its been almost 7 days.
After tomorrow If i feel the same i'm going to jump to 600mg.
I'll take one every 8 hours to keep blood levels stable as possible, so at midnight, 8am and 5pm i'll take the pills!

BTW my BBT reading has been consistent, 98.2, which is normally where it lies anyway!

----------


## LightWeightBaby

You taking H's DNP ???



> i'm glad its working soo well for you, because i still think it aint doing sh*t for me.
> 
> so i took my 8pm pill last night, that'll be day 6, but the 3rd day i've done 400mg. Felt clammy, slept fine, i'm a bit warm, but still no sweats.
> 
> Its sun morning now, day 6, took the pill at 8am, feel clammy, still no sweats. my blood levels should be around 900mg right now i believe, and still none of the sides every body else has gotten. I look in the mirror and i can't tell that i've lost any weight, and my scale's numbers are still the same. The bf% reading on the scale is fluctuating, but those electronic bf% things are pieces of sh*t and will fluctuate from 13% to 18% for me in 1 day depending on water intake.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread, i'm just wondering when all this fat loss will be coming. I look the same, and weigh the same, and its been almost 7 days.
> After tomorrow If i feel the same i'm going to jump to 600mg.
> I'll take one every 8 hours to keep blood levels stable as possible, so at midnight, 8am and 5pm i'll take the pills!
> ...

----------


## angelxterminator

> You taking H's DNP???


Yes it is "-H-'s" DNP .
The legitimacy of the product is not the problem.

----------


## Ultimate

> i'm glad its working soo well for you, because i still think it aint doing sh*t for me.
> 
> so i took my 8pm pill last night, that'll be day 6, but the 3rd day i've done 400mg. Felt clammy, slept fine, i'm a bit warm, but still no sweats.
> 
> Its sun morning now, day 6, took the pill at 8am, feel clammy, still no sweats. my blood levels should be around 900mg right now i believe, and still none of the sides every body else has gotten. I look in the mirror and i can't tell that i've lost any weight, and my scale's numbers are still the same. The bf% reading on the scale is fluctuating, but those electronic bf% things are pieces of sh*t and will fluctuate from 13% to 18% for me in 1 day depending on water intake.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread, i'm just wondering when all this fat loss will be coming. I look the same, and weigh the same, and its been almost 7 days.
> After tomorrow If i feel the same i'm going to jump to 600mg.
> I'll take one every 8 hours to keep blood levels stable as possible, so at midnight, 8am and 5pm i'll take the pills!
> ...


you do understand that at 200mg/day the results are still coming they are just slower than 400mg/day right?
You obviously lost fat that is obvious since you're taking proven DNP and are feeling the symptons, but since water retention is taking place you believe you didn't lose weight yet...


since from many posts that I've seen at 200mg/day you don't shut down your t3 you could go almost indefinitly on it... check it here http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...d.php?t=115611

kingofmasters gives a really nice and scientify view on long low dose cycles of DNP that you might like.

but if you wanna raise your dose go to 400 for a few days (2-4) then raise to 600 you don't wanna shock your body with something like this...

----------


## Spoon

i got a very bad allergic reaction. i think it is not the dnp becasue if it was i would have known i was allergic to it a long time ago. sometime last night i developed some allergies. nothing visible but i started to itch all over. couldnt really sleep much becasue of the itchiness. i had very small welts over my body sort of like when a mosquito bites you.

i am thinking it must have been something i ate last night, being it was my cheat day i had so much to it but i most likely got it from sea food. it sucks because i wanted to push this couple of more days, but i dont completely ruel out the fact that the dnp "may" have played some role in this. i am stopping today and will rest for another week.

i will be doing one more dnp cycle and calling it quits. i have lost a total of 115-17lbs maybe more becasue i am still holding some water as of the moment. i will carb load in 2 to 3 days and it should be interesting how i will look then. keep ya guys posted.

----------


## Spoon

still have some itchy parts throughout my body, there not so bad except when i scrathch em excessively. hopefully the itchiness will subside by tom. i am still wondering what caused this?

----------


## angelxterminator

> you do understand that at 200mg/day the results are still coming they are just slower than 400mg/day right?
> You obviously lost fat that is obvious since you're taking proven DNP and are feeling the symptons, but since water retention is taking place you believe you didn't lose weight yet...
> 
> 
> since from many posts that I've seen at 200mg/day you don't shut down your t3 you could go almost indefinitly on it... check it here http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...d.php?t=115611
> 
> kingofmasters gives a really nice and scientify view on long low dose cycles of DNP that you might like.
> 
> but if you wanna raise your dose go to 400 for a few days (2-4) then raise to 600 you don't wanna shock your body with something like this...


No actually you are wrong. Just because DNP affects one person in a certain way, doesn't mean it will have nearly the same affect or to the same degree with another body.

Today will be my 4th day of 400mg, my 7th day overall. I feel no symptoms at all right now. During the day i feel no different. My weight is roughly the same, and i look exactly the same. I get slightly hot and mosit during different poitns of the day, but nothign like what anybody else described. After today i will bump to 600 mg, and be adding t3.

After monitoring my BBT, i supplemented with 37.5 mcg of t3 this morning, so we'll see where this leads me!

----------


## Matrix78

> still have some itchy parts throughout my body, there not so bad except when i scrathch em excessively. hopefully the itchiness will subside by tom. i am still wondering what caused this?


ya know that started happening to me too i thought it was the pyruvate and stoped taking that but the itch red welts continued for a few more days than it finaly subsided but i still have intching spells... altho i had none of this for my first run. i know you need to have the allerng intorduced to your body before you develope the allergie. i wonder if the first runwas ok then after the pause and continuation that we have now developed allergies to the DNP ?

----------


## Spoon

> ya know that started happening to me too i thought it was the pyruvate and stoped taking that but the itch red welts continued for a few more days than it finaly subsided but i still have intching spells... altho i had none of this for my first run. i know you need to have the allerng intorduced to your body before you develope the allergie. i wonder if the first runwas ok then after the pause and continuation that we have now developed allergies to the DNP?



that could me the only logical explanation bro. its my 2nd day off the dnp , honestly i thought the itchiness would be gone by now but its not. i guess this is so because i still have relatively high concentrations of dnp left in my system. 

The itchiness only starts to get really bad in the early AM around 3-6am. then subsides then starts all over again. its more of annoying than anything else. its the worst in my hands and they are already quite red from my constant scratching. i took some claritin too but it dint seem to help. my best guess is that this will cease once my entire body is flushed and cleansed. im wondering if a third run on dnp would be pushing it?

----------


## Spoon

just came from meso rx and read some article on dnp and hives and in fact i got an allergic reaction to the dnp. i guess that the build up of excessive histamine caused this. whatever the case, i will try to get some prednisone and benadryl to help me get through the itchy hives coz i think il have this for a week or so.

----------


## Whitey

> i got a very bad allergic reaction. i think it is not the dnp becasue if it was i would have known i was allergic to it a long time ago. sometime last night i developed some allergies. nothing visible but i started to itch all over. couldnt really sleep much becasue of the itchiness. i had very small welts over my body sort of like when a mosquito bites you.
> 
> i am thinking it must have been something i ate last night, being it was my cheat day i had so much to it but i most likely got it from sea food. it sucks because i wanted to push this couple of more days, but i dont completely ruel out the fact that the dnp "may" have played some role in this. i am stopping today and will rest for another week.
> 
> i will be doing one more dnp cycle and calling it quits. i have lost a total of 115-17lbs maybe more becasue i am still holding some water as of the moment. i will carb load in 2 to 3 days and it should be interesting how i will look then. keep ya guys posted.


Awesome results, man - congrats! Too bad about the rash. I'm definitely interested in trying this myself, after doing some more research. Thanks for the good info.

----------


## Spoon

> Awesome results, man - congrats! Too bad about the rash. I'm definitely interested in trying this myself, after doing some more research. Thanks for the good info.


the rash was in fact from the dnp . i was taking benadryl though everynight throughout second cycle. i was taking only 5ml, should have been 10. anyways i got my benadryl now and some zytec for the allergies. i will take a break for around 2 weeks and will do one LAST dnp cycle.

----------


## Spoon

Taken from an article from mesorx on dnp and hives.

"I developed the "Revenge of DNP" hive after my second cycle. The response is probably NOT a histamine buildup. Histamine (like most acute phase reactants) has a VERY short half-life. It's actually the interaction of DNP with your immune system that causes the problem.

DNP is a highly reactive molecule. But due to it's small size your immune system pretty much ignores it . . . that is until DNP begins attaching itself to larger molecules in the body. The fancy term is hapten. Anyway, once DNP is bound to larger molecules your immune system takes notice and mounts a vigorous response. In particular, it's called a delayed hypersensitivity reaction. That's the reason why people like myself still had symptoms 4 weeks after stopping DNP.

Benadryl (and most other antihistamines) help with the histamine but since your broader immune system is "kicking arse and taking names) . . . it's a losing battle. I tried Claritin (over the counter it's loratadine) but it was only a touch more effective than Benadryl (diphenhydramine). I finally broke down and went to my doctor. Naturally, I told the truth about what happened (I'm a doctor as well). Anyway, he disagreed with my treatment suggestion (prednisolone) and chose Zyrtec instead. It actually worked quite well (much better than Claritin or Benadryl) but I was on it daily for another two weeks.

Lessons:
1) Shorter cycles are better.
2) Lower doses are better.
3) Healthy intervals between cycles are better.
4) Pretreat with an antihistamine for at least a day or two . . . then use an antihistamine for the duration of your DNP cycle AND consider continued use for a period afterwards of at least 4 half-lives . . . personally I'm planning at least FIVE."

----------


## Matrix78

this is some good info to have even though its after the fact for us. hopefuly some people that are planing to run DNP will find this and learn about it

----------


## angelxterminator

Hell maybe there is a write-up that will tell me why it is day 8 and i haven't lost a single pound yet.

I get hot, but not close to what people describe at day 8 of 200mg, and i've been running 400. DAYUM this is pissin me off.
Today will be 600mg, and day 3 of 37.5mcg t3 as well.

----------


## Matrix78

> Hell maybe there is a write-up that will tell me why it is day 8 and i haven't lost a single pound yet.
> 
> I get hot, but not close to what people describe at day 8 of 200mg, and i've been running 400. DAYUM this is pissin me off.
> Today will be 600mg, and day 3 of 37.5mcg t3 as well.


i never saw any weight loss untill 1 to 2 weeks after i stopped the weight your lossing is being replaced by water keep that in mind... and be carefull with the higher doses

----------


## angelxterminator

> i never saw any weight loss untill 1 to 2 weeks after i stopped the weight your lossing is being replaced by water keep that in mind... and be carefull with the higher doses


thanks for the warning. I am not just diving right into the 600mg though. I am monitoring my BBT right when i wake up, and carry a digital thermometer with me, and take the temp throughout the day. The 37.5 t3 is just right for me at this point, my temp is good, and i dont feel run down too much by the DNP .

I also drew some blood today to bring into my lab. My bro working in the medical division is going to give me the results tomorrow morn, then i'll KNOW exactly what my blood concentration is!

----------


## Matrix78

> thanks for the warning. I am not just diving right into the 600mg though. I am monitoring my BBT right when i wake up, and carry a digital thermometer with me, and take the temp throughout the day. The 37.5 t3 is just right for me at this point, my temp is good, and i dont feel run down too much by the DNP .
> 
> I also drew some blood today to bring into my lab. My bro working in the medical division is going to give me the results tomorrow morn, then i'll KNOW exactly what my blood concentration is!


thats cool i would like to hear the results of the blood work

----------


## Spoon

> thats cool i would like to hear the results of the blood work


same here.

----------


## Whitey

I apologize, this is a bit off topic, but I saw a post on this board the other day that it's possible to make your own DNP caps from the raw chemical. Does anybody know anything about that? It looks like you can buy 100 g of 2,4-Dinitrophenol relatively cheaply (say $50) from chemical supply intermediaries. Not that the stuff is that expensive in the first place, but if the raw chemicals can be obtained easily, I thought it was worth looking into. Can anybody help?

----------


## Whitey

BTW, it is shipped in wetted form, moist with up to 35% H2O. The only info I found on capping your own implied that it was possible, but the process might be a pain in the ass. I wonder if you guys have heard anything about this? Thanks.

----------


## maxex

i cant believe i just read this whole thread!

----------


## Spoon

> I apologize, this is a bit off topic, but I saw a post on this board the other day that it's possible to make your own DNP caps from the raw chemical. Does anybody know anything about that? It looks like you can buy 100 g of 2,4-Dinitrophenol relatively cheaply (say $50) from chemical supply intermediaries. Not that the stuff is that expensive in the first place, but if the raw chemicals can be obtained easily, I thought it was worth looking into. Can anybody help?



yes its possible, how do you think the people who sell em make em. if you are tedious and relatively patient you can make it. i for one attempted to make it. my guy can get powders in 25 g sachets. if you have a cap machine you can make em but it is pretty darn annoying. you need a very accurate scale that can measure down to 100mg. you can even use quertin as a filler.

i gave up coz the dnp of -H- is already good and why bother, its a hassle.

----------


## Spoon

> i cant believe i just read this whole thread!


cool bro! so whats your verdict, you going to try it any time soon?

----------


## Spoon

its been four days since ive been off. been taking benadryl everynight and claritin+zyrtec twice a day to help me with the itchy rashes. actually they are getting better but i still get frequent itching spells in my hands, elbows and feet. its weird. il continue my meds for around a week. i have gained around 3 lbs, i attribute this to my carb loading and my muscles look full and replenished. 

had a hard time working out chest and back becasue of the excessive itchiness i had in my palms and it kinda hampered me from lifting heavy. felt good though. i have abs for the first time in my life. the top part is visible and i can clearly see the difference. so have others :Smilie:  i am currently at 8-9%bf. 5 more lbs and i will be ultra ripped! cannot wait. the rashes are a small price to pay for looking and feeling good!  :Cool:

----------


## RockSolid

good stuff bro, how does your diet look? the change you described of 5 to 8% loss of bodyfat is good stuff.

how was your diet generally? no carbs? alot of carbs? any technique to this?

----------


## Whitey

> yes its possible, how do you think the people who sell em make em. if you are tedious and relatively patient you can make it. i for one attempted to make it. my guy can get powders in 25 g sachets. if you have a cap machine you can make em but it is pretty darn annoying. you need a very accurate scale that can measure down to 100mg. you can even use quertin as a filler.
> 
> i gave up coz the dnp of -H- is already good and why bother, its a hassle.


Thanks, good point, bro. If you gave it a go and decided it wasn't worth it, that's enough for me. Dropped you a PM. Later.

----------


## maxex

> cool bro! so whats your verdict, you going to try it any time soon?


I dont think im ready for anything like that yet. I find it extremely difficult just to stick with the strict dieting and everything else that comes along with the pakage. Its a whole different lifestyle every cycle. Whoever said that "certain supplememnts" was cheating needs to come read threads like this. I give you alot of credit and the rest of the dudes that ran dnp . That sh** aint no joke. Good luck bro

----------


## Spoon

> good stuff bro, how does your diet look? the change you described of 5 to 8% loss of bodyfat is good stuff.
> 
> how was your diet generally? no carbs? alot of carbs? any technique to this?


my diet was very strict. i only had 3 carb meals a day consisting of morning meal, pwo and ppwo. non workout days id just have one. unlike he others, i did not eat everything in sight my diet was just as strict as a cutting diet.

----------


## Spoon

the itchiness has all but subsided. i still have itching spells in some body parts but it is much better than the first couple of days. went out of town during the weekend and i pigged out for 4 days. thur to sunday! did not even work out. hardly gained any weight. but i got to say that my muscles look so flat, honestly dint like the way i looked.

i will defintely go to the gym now taht im home. going to hit the wights hard in the hope of gettingmy muscles where they used to be. i am generally near my original goal. will have another go with dnp in a couple of days. will update you guys soon.

----------


## OSTIE

> my diet was very strict. i only had 3 carb meals a day consisting of morning meal, pwo and ppwo. non workout days id just have one. unlike he others, i did not eat everything in sight my diet was just as strict as a cutting diet.


Looks good bro.... how many grams of fat did you consume on workout days??

----------


## Spoon

> Looks good bro.... how many grams of fat did you consume on workout days??



you know what i dont really know but i would limit it to say 15g per meal. so i would estimate it in the region of around 70-80grams of fat on non workout days.

----------


## joevette

This is a good thread spoon. I'm on DNP right now, sweating up a storm. 

Hey angelexterminator, what's your diet look like? I only eat carbs pre and post workout, so 3 days a week right now, and I lost 13lbs after 4 days at 400mg. That equats to about a % of bf every day. I'm using sibutramine to control the hunger, thats the only reason I can have such a strict diet.

----------


## Spoon

> This is a good thread spoon. I'm on DNP right now, sweating up a storm. 
> 
> Hey angelexterminator, what's your diet look like? I only eat carbs pre and post workout, so 3 days a week right now, and I lost 13lbs after 4 days at 400mg. That equats to about a % of bf every day. I'm using sibutramine to control the hunger, thats the only reason I can have such a strict diet.


13 lbs in 4 days is amazing bro. this stuff is really the best fat burner. im beginning my 3rd run at dnp tom. hoping to lose at least 5-8 lbs. after that im done!

----------


## Whitey

> 13 lbs in 4 days is amazing bro. this stuff is really the best fat burner. im beginning my 3rd run at dnp tom. hoping to lose at least 5-8 lbs. after that im done!


Good luck, bro - keep us posted.

----------


## Spoon

this will be my last run of dnp . i will try to lose at least 5-8 more lbs or whatever i can lose in 8-10 days. still planning on doing a 8-10 day stint or whatever my body permits.

have carb depleted for almost 2 days prior to first 200mg dose. will be taking the usual supplements and be taking 10ml of benadryl before bedtime. i hope i do not get the hives, allergies or itchiness i experienced in my 2nd run. hoping that my constant benadryl/claritin/zyrtec combo got my resistance to histamines up. as -H- mentioned in meso allergies and symptoms of hives will lessen after successive dnp runs meaning that you feel the symptoms less the more times you run dnp.

wish me luck guys! i will have daily updates soon.

----------


## Spoon

already anticipating the symptoms. body temps all good, warm feeling slowly creeping in. keeping dose of 200mg ed til day 3 then bumping it up to 400mg. have lost an additional 2lbs. that makes total to 18 lbs since i started the dnp . i estimate i will be able to lose 5-8 more lbs. that will effectively make me be 6%bf.

lot of people are wondering how this is possible. friends i havent seen in 2 weeks are wondering WTF!!! some commend, some criticize and some seriously think im taking crack. pretty funny though.

----------


## Whitey

> already anticipating the symptoms. body temps all good, warm feeling slowly creeping in. keeping dose of 200mg ed til day 3 then bumping it up to 400mg. have lost an additional 2lbs. that makes total to 18 lbs since i started the dnp . i estimate i will be able to lose 5-8 more lbs. that will effectively make me be 6%bf.
> 
> lot of people are wondering how this is possible. friends i havent seen in 2 weeks are wondering WTF!!! some commend, some criticize and some seriously think im taking crack. pretty funny though.


that's awesome bro! what are your stats right now, and remind us where you were when you started.

----------


## Spoon

> that's awesome bro! what are your stats right now, and remind us where you were when you started.


was about 198lbs at 16-18%bf now im around 178-180 8-9%bf. i look more defined, chiseled but defintely lost a lot of size. im not as big as i used to be but its ok. also i am not at the size i want to be but i will take it one step ata time, i wish you could gain muscle and lose bf at the same time :Smilie:  after the beach i will start bulking up again.

----------


## Whitey

Wow, congratulations, bro. That sounds like an awesome transformation. If you lost some muscle, it will be quick to come back when you bulk. I think you have the right idea that while you're at this, you might as well just get shredded. You can put the muscle on later. I know it's hard to lose size. About 2 yrs. ago, I went from an unhealthy 210 to a pretty lean 180 - lost a lot of muscle in the process on a calorie restrictive diet. It sucked to be skinny, but the chicks dig it and the muscle does come back! Keep us posted, bro - I know you will.

----------


## Whitey

> Wow, congratulations, bro. That sounds like an awesome transformation. If you lost some muscle, it will be quick to come back when you bulk. I think you have the right idea that while you're at this, you might as well just get shredded. You can put the muscle on later. I know it's hard to lose size. About 2 yrs. ago, I went from an unhealthy 210 to a pretty lean 180 - lost a lot of muscle in the process on a calorie restrictive diet. It sucked to be skinny, but the chicks dig it and the muscle does come back! Keep us posted, bro - I know you will.


BTW, I know your approach saved a lot more lean mass than my stupid-ass diet. Hey, I was wondering what you thought, from your experience and research, about the idea of running 200mg DNP for 20 days. Milder sides, but you're on it longer - what do you think, bro?

----------


## maxex

> was about 198lbs at 16-18%bf now im around 178-180 8-9%bf. i look more defined, chiseled but defintely lost a lot of size. im not as big as i used to be but its ok. also i am not at the size i want to be but i will take it one step ata time, i wish you could gain muscle and lose bf at the same time after the beach i will start bulking up again.


 What are the chances you gain back what you lost, is it gonna be hard to keep the body fat down? Man i wish i could give my girl some of this stuff, she gained a few extra pounds in recent months but she still looks good, im just tired of hearing her complain evryday.

----------


## Scooby1

spoon- 

I have been following you progress with DNP - have you ever thought about T3 and clen in conjunction?? I think I read(don't know if it was here) that someone used it and they seemed to be well?? What about adderal

----------


## Spoon

> BTW, I know your approach saved a lot more lean mass than my stupid-ass diet. Hey, I was wondering what you thought, from your experience and research, about the idea of running 200mg DNP for 20 days. Milder sides, but you're on it longer - what do you think, bro?


my original plan was to do a low dose 200mg for 30 days. i did 5 days 200mg then bumped up to 400 til day 11. only got this far coz i started getting bad side. same with the 2nd run, made it only to day 8 had to stop coz of hives and rashes. i personally think that you dont have to go that long. 12 days should be just right. low dosed, shorter cycles are better. you dont have to lose the fat all at once. do multiple cycles with adequate rest in between 

just remember to take the necessary precautions by taking benadryl 3-5 days before actually starting your cycle and continuing it throughout your cycle. this will help you cope with the histamines. this is based on my experience thus far and other people with the same experience.

----------


## Spoon

> What are the chances you gain back what you lost, is it gonna be hard to keep the body fat down? Man i wish i could give my girl some of this stuff, she gained a few extra pounds in recent months but she still looks good, im just tired of hearing her complain evryday.


i really dont know bro about keeping the body fat low. ive never had my body fat this low. will see :Smilie: 

as for your girl, i cannot give you advice on this but you may want to check the female forum because i recall someone posting bout women and dnp . good luck.

----------


## Spoon

> spoon- 
> 
> I have been following you progress with DNP- have you ever thought about T3 and clen in conjunction?? I think I read(don't know if it was here) that someone used it and they seemed to be well?? What about adderal


i have done clen /t3 combo cycles in the past and i wasnt too impressed at all. i could have done 10 clen/t3 cycles and it still wouldnt be as good as one 10 day dnp cycle. no comparison.

i would however not even think of using clen with dnp. maybe t3 if i decide to do a mid dose 20 or more day cycle. but since i only keep my cycles to 12 days, i never saw the need to supplement with t3. as for adderal never tried it. i hope i answered some of your questions. good luck.

----------


## Whitey

> my original plan was to do a low dose 200mg for 30 days. i did 5 days 200mg then bumped up to 400 til day 11. only got this far coz i started getting bad side. same with the 2nd run, made it only to day 8 had to stop coz of hives and rashes. i personally think that you dont have to go that long. 12 days should be just right. low dosed, shorter cycles are better. you dont have to lose the fat all at once. do multiple cycles with adequate rest in between 
> 
> just remember to take the necessary precautions by taking benadryl 3-5 days before actually starting your cycle and continuing it throughout your cycle. this will help you cope with the histamines. this is based on my experience thus far and other people with the same experience.


yeah, that's interesting. i remember a lot of that from your earlier posts. sounds like you were planning on going a little longer, from the beginning, than the 8 day cycles that are being recommended. did you feel that the sides only got bad once you upped the dosage to 400mg?

here's what I'm thinking, bro - with my current situation, I just cannot be incapacitated or sweating like a pig for 8-12 days. so i'm wondering if the 200mg for 20 days might lend the same type of positive results as one of your shorter cycles. i think it was king of masters that wrote about doing this with good effect. from your experience, bro, how manageable do you think the sides would be from the lower dose 200mg for 20 days? obviously my reaction to DNP would be different than yours, but i would love your opinion. also, do you think one would be significantly better healthwise than the other?

----------


## Whitey

> i really dont know bro about keeping the body fat low. ive never had my body fat this low. will see


That must be a great feeling, bro! Cheers! Right now I'm using my diet to get me back to 10%, but it is really tempting after hearing about your success with this to, once I get there, just get shredded to like 5-6% I don't even know what it would be like to be that lean.  :LOL:  

peace.

----------


## Spoon

> yeah, that's interesting. i remember a lot of that from your earlier posts. sounds like you were planning on going a little longer, from the beginning, than the 8 day cycles that are being recommended. did you feel that the sides only got bad once you upped the dosage to 400mg?
> 
> here's what I'm thinking, bro - with my current situation, I just cannot be incapacitated or sweating like a pig for 8-12 days. so i'm wondering if the 200mg for 20 days might lend the same type of positive results as one of your shorter cycles. i think it was king of masters that wrote about doing this with good effect. from your experience, bro, how manageable do you think the sides would be from the lower dose 200mg for 20 days? obviously my reaction to DNP would be different than yours, but i would love your opinion. also, do you think one would be significantly better healthwise than the other?



yes i was planning to do a 30 day cycle at 200mg ed but cut it short becasue i bumped it up to 400mg. i really dont know whether i got bad sides becasue of upping the dose or because of my high dnp concentration in my body at around day 11 of my first. its an interesting point. i personally think that the second half of your 20 day dnp run would be the same as the first half of mine. what i am saying is that my day 5-11 could be somewhat similar to your day 11-20. this is all theoretical as i cannot speak from personal experience.

i would have personally rather do a higher dose shorter cycle than a longer running low dose cycle. because even if the sides are milder you still are hit pretty much with the dnp sides. why not just get over with it quickly but thats just me. good luck

----------


## Spoon

i hope the worst is over for me, on the end of my first day i had itching spells and minor hives, i was on the verge of quitting but i decided to suck it up. day 2 to now, all is good. i feel much better and the itchiness has subsided. i pretty much think that my body is slowly adapting to the high levels of histamine by accepting it.

heat hasnt really kicked in yet but i know its there. haad shortness of breath yesterday but its gone now. i am holding more water this time, more than my previous cycles. was going to bump up the dose to 400mg but i think i will do that on day 5 or 6. Today is my cheat day so i will be eating a lot of carbs (hope this doesnt throw me of track :Smilie:  will have updates soon.

----------


## Spoon

going to up the dose tom to 400mg ed for the rest of my cycle. i get that hot feeling other than that i feel great. had a kick ass workout in the gym, noticed that i am holding water in my midsection and that my muscles are flat. dnp seems to be raging in me. no apparent sides anymore.

the benadryl has helped me cope with the allergies as i do not have itching spells anymore. hope i dont get it within the next couple of days. shortness of breath does see to occur everyday but it soon disappears. i canhonestly say that my body has coped well with the dnp. the introduction of a 3rd cycle has really helped my body get used to this substance. what i am saying is that if any of you guys are using or plan to use dnp, as you do more cycles, your bod adaps and you will experience less sides. will have updates soon.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Spoon

had a real hard time waking up today because of the benadryl. today is the irst day of 400mg, heat has set in :Smilie:  havent been doing cardio at all, never saw the need and personally i dont think you have to. my midsection is getting tighter and i can clearly see my abs inspite of the water i am holding. im excited to see the end result when all the water is gone. taking my 2nd dose 2nyt.

----------


## Whitey

> will be taking the usual supplements and be taking 10ml of benadryl before bedtime. i hope i do not get the hives, allergies or itchiness i experienced in my 2nd run. hoping that my constant benadryl/claritin/zyrtec combo got my resistance to histamines up. as -H- mentioned in meso allergies and symptoms of hives will lessen after successive dnp runs meaning that you feel the symptoms less the more times you run dnp.


You mentioned in the above post you were taking 10ml of benadryl. Do you know how much that would be in mg? I have the 25mg capsules. That stuff really knocks me out, but I develop a tolerance quickly, and the sedative effect wears off within 3-4 days. Presumably the anti-histimine effects would still be working. 

You mentioned the DNP sides are getting milder for you - that's good to hear! Would you still say that the second cycle is the worst in terms of sides, though?

----------


## Spoon

> You mentioned in the above post you were taking 10ml of benadryl. Do you know how much that would be in mg? I have the 25mg capsules. That stuff really knocks me out, but I develop a tolerance quickly, and the sedative effect wears off within 3-4 days. Presumably the anti-histimine effects would still be working. 
> 
> You mentioned the DNP sides are getting milder for you - that's good to hear! Would you still say that the second cycle is the worst in terms of sides, though?


its about 12.5mg per 5 ml. so my 10 ml would be around 25mgs. your good to go bro. i wouldnt bump up the dose just to get the sedative effects. your basically taking the benadryl for its anti-histamine properties. and yes it is still working.

The sides are getting milder and so far on day 5 i think this is my best cycle so far. i have learned a lot. i might be curious to bump up the dose to 600mg on last two days. will see  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Whitey

> its about 12.5mg per 5 ml. so my 10 ml would be around 25mgs. your good to go bro. i wouldnt bump up the dose just to get the sedative effects. your basically taking the benadryl for its anti-histamine properties. and yes it is still working.
> 
> The sides are getting milder and so far on day 5 i think this is my best cycle so far. i have learned a lot. i might be curious to bump up the dose to 600mg on last two days. will see


cool. as far as the drowsiness from benadryl - that's what I'd want to avoid. that stuff makes me feel lethargic the next day, and it can be difficult to wake up in the morning. i'm assuming that you only take it at night? 

this has been a great, thread, BTW. I have learned a ton from it - thanks bro! hey, keep us posted on how the other side effects (besides your allergies) are going on this cycle. the sweats, lethargy, and such... any change in wt., or are you just holding water?

----------


## Spoon

> cool. as far as the drowsiness from benadryl - that's what I'd want to avoid. that stuff makes me feel lethargic the next day, and it can be difficult to wake up in the morning. i'm assuming that you only take it at night? 
> 
> this has been a great, thread, BTW. I have learned a ton from it - thanks bro! hey, keep us posted on how the other side effects (besides your allergies) are going on this cycle. the sweats, lethargy, and such... any change in wt., or are you just holding water?



you should take the benadryl at night only. take it an hour or two before you sleep. i notice that if i take it right before bedtime it takes a while for the stuff to kick in. and yes, i too have a VERY hard time waking up.

my weight is still the same although actual lean weight should be less because of the water retention. the sweats too are not as bad as my 1st or 2nd, in fact i just feel hot im hardly sweating as of now. allergies are 95% gone. virtually no lethargy whatsoever and my gym workouts are just great.

----------


## Whitey

> you should take the benadryl at night only. take it an hour or two before you sleep. i notice that if i take it right before bedtime it takes a while for the stuff to kick in. and yes, i too have a VERY hard time waking up.
> 
> my weight is still the same although actual lean weight should be less because of the water retention. the sweats too are not as bad as my 1st or 2nd, in fact i just feel hot im hardly sweating as of now. allergies are 95% gone. virtually no lethargy whatsoever and my gym workouts are just great.


well, shoot, man - sounds like you got this sh!t all wrapped up! you are going to be one cut-up dude.

i was thinking, if the last bf%/wt. #'s you gave are accurate, it would mean you have lost virtually no lean mass - all fat loss! that's incredible, bro!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Spoon

i had a really hard time waking up today, i feel sooo lethargic. i dont know if whether its the benadryl from last night or from the dnp saturation in my blood? i havent felt this lethargic since i tried some m1t a few months back. darn these cobwebs in my head!

if all goes as planned i have 5 more days of 400mg of 4 more days with last 2 days at 600mg. will interesting to see if i end this cycle successfuly. all is well for now except for the lethargy.

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

Shoot some before/after stats over bro.

----------


## Spoon

> Shoot some before/after stats over bro.


so far: i am 175 from 198. im currently at 8-9% bf from an initial 15-16. im probably at 7% given the water i am holding. im aiming for 6-7% and at the rate im going, i am going to be there by next week.

----------


## Spoon

going to up the dose to 600mg today taken at 8 hour intervals. will try this for 2 days then last two days will drop to 400mg then 200mg. im virtually at my goal already but wouldnt you know. still not satisfied. i guess all of us will never seem to be satisfied with our physiques.

----------


## 9000rpm

> so far: i am 175 from 198. im currently at 8-9% bf from an initial 15-16. im probably at 7% given the water i am holding. im aiming for 6-7% and at the rate im going, i am going to be there by next week.


23lbs in 7 days!!!!!!!!! Wow. I'm not sure whether to be amazed or scared for you. I have read up a ton on DNP and I know it's safe if used responsibly, but 23lbs in 7 days seems extreme.

I have a quesion though. I just ordered some DNP for a 2 week cycle at 200mg. My source sells DNP in 200mg caps, but it also has 200mg of Quercitin which is a strong antioxident. My question is, what is the antioxident for?

----------


## Spoon

> 23lbs in 7 days!!!!!!!!! Wow. I'm not sure whether to be amazed or scared for you. I have read up a ton on DNP and I know it's safe if used responsibly, but 23lbs in 7 days seems extreme.
> 
> I have a quesion though. I just ordered some DNP for a 2 week cycle at 200mg. My source sells DNP in 200mg caps, but it also has 200mg of Quercitin which is a strong antioxident. My question is, what is the antioxident for?


NAH bro i lost around 23 lbs throughout my 3 cycles. i started my first cycle nov. 1 its dec 15 so i lost 23-25 lbs in a month and a half.

the queritin is a antihistamine and honestly it aint enough. i suggest you take 10ml of benadryl 2-3 days before and throughout your cycle to help your body cope with the high histamine dnp gives.

----------


## Spoon

took my 2nd dose of dnp at 430pm, i was sweating like a sissy bitch in the gym. strength was still great! this will be my ist day at 600mg ever. i will take my 3rd dose at 12am, effectively making it 3 doses spaced at 8 hour intervals. i never sweat this much in any of my three cycles. i do not have any other apparent sides aside from the sweats.

more accolades in the gym, people have wondered if i got a liposuction. honestly flaterring. vascular as hell and chiseled like a greek god. heat is intense but i love it, least i know the dnp is raging like a volcano in me. will try this dosage for 2 more days and will taper last two days to either 400mg or 200. will see.

----------


## 9000rpm

> NAH bro i lost around 23 lbs throughout my 3 cycles. i started my first cycle nov. 1 its dec 15 so i lost 23-25 lbs in a month and a half.


Oh, ok I see now. That's still really good. How long of a break between cycles did you have? And how long are your cycles?

----------


## Spoon

> Oh, ok I see now. That's still really good. How long of a break between cycles did you have? And how long are your cycles?


first cycle was 11 days rest was 2 weeks before my next. 2nd was for 8 days. rest was 10 days. currently on my 3rd cycle and so far on day 8. adequate rest would be around 2 weeks interval.

----------


## Spoon

today will be my last day at 600mg, sweating and heat is getting too uncomfortable. will go back to 400mg tom and last 3 days will be 200mg ed. still feel lethargic and and once again i have an instant tan. guess the histamine levels are building up but dont have any signs of allergy or ictching. i owe that to the benadryl. will have updates soon.

----------


## dr_skier

Hey Spoon, Lets see some before and after pics bro....your thread helped me procrastinate for my exams nicely. Also, what are peoples opinions of DNP durning PCT?

----------


## Spoon

> Hey Spoon, Lets see some before and after pics bro....your thread helped me procrastinate for my exams nicely. Also, what are peoples opinions of DNP durning PCT?


yeah man i got some old before pics. havent taken any now pics but will see what i can do. there are many opinions on taking dnp during pct. other people swear by it, other people will tell you that its not a good idea and you should just wait til after pct.

i for one agree that its good for pct. i did my first cycle while on pct and i did not lose any muscle. in fact most of what was lost was water and pure fat. good luck and take your finals!  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Spoon

going down to 400mg. i felt so lethargic and sick. missed afternoon work. had to drink a regular coke and some sweet tarts because my blood sugar levels were low. i feel better now. will do 400mg today and tom and last 3 days at 200mg. lost an additional 3 lbs of fat. my midesction is much better but i can never get rid of my lower ab puch and some of my love handles. annoying!

----------


## Spoon

i cant beleive how much better i feel at this dosage. yesterday was the first time i ever got the excessive sweats and its spilling over til today. i will have 3 more days with the last 3 days @200 mg. im very excited about how i will look after i shed the water.

----------


## big_dom85

Hey spoon what do u think about using xenical at the same time as dnp ?  :Don't know:

----------


## Spoon

> Hey spoon what do u think about using xenical at the same time as dnp ?


what for? there is absolutely no need. dnp is fine on its own. and why tax your body more than it already is. its like firing a nuclear missle at a target and following it up with some rpgs for good measure.
 :Cool:

----------


## Spoon

i am going to lay of the dnp for two days and wait for my levels to drop a little. also i am still sweating excessively and i dont want any of that coz i have an outdoor wedding tom and sunday. wouldnt want to look like a sweating pig in front of the gals. will resume on monday and tuesday at 400mg after tues, i am calling it quits.

----------


## Spoon

have been lax these last couple of days, havent gone top the gym since friday, stuffing myself with food and booze. oh well ive worked so hard and trained intensely this year, since the holidays are coming up i will take this time to treat myself to food, food, food and booze.

im finally done with the dnp , still holding water but it should be gone by next week. overall i am happy with the results but could have been better. anyway dnp really takes an intense effort to do. you need dedication and only the strong willed will survive. peace ya all!

----------


## Spoon

i know im suppose to wait at least 2 days before carb loading but i couldnt help it. seems like i have and endless appetite now. i can just eat tons of carbs without getting full. bring on the food its pig out time til the new year! whoooooohoooo!!!

----------


## cpt steele

Spoon whats the final tale of the tape/scale bro?

----------


## Spoon

> Spoon whats the final tale of the tape/scale bro?


i got from 198 to around 175. lost around 3 inches in the waist down to a 30-31. bf 16% to around 8-9% bf.

----------


## Ultimate

> i got from 198 to around 175. lost around 3 inches in the waist down to a 30-31. bf 16% to around 8-9% bf.


that is better than good that's awesome

----------


## Spoon

i feel so phucking thin. maybe its in my head but all my pants are soooo loose. i even had to puncture an extra hole or two in some of my belts :Smilie:  anyway i am defintely lean as hell but i think i may have sacrificed some muscle. i feel like a darn scarecrow. maybe after a couple of more days my muscles will get full coz now they look so flat.

----------


## Spoon

diet has not been check at all. been drinking a lot and eating all kinds of bad food. i hope that this christmas season will be kind to my physique. hell i deserve it after what my body has been through over 3 dnp cycles. sooo glad its in the books!

----------


## Matrix78

d-mn good job spoon

----------


## Whitey

Nice work, bro!  :Strong Smiley:  Looking forward to seeing pics if you decide to post 'em.

Peace.

----------


## angelxterminator

dont pig out too bad. i'd suck bigtime to undo all the nasty dnp in your body. I'm going to cheat through the holidays, but in moderation. I'll eat the goodies, but i have to limit it to under 6,000cals a day  :LOL:  

I could easily destroy 10-12,000 calories per day for a week and not look back, and that would just be a total catastrophe  :EEK!:

----------


## Spoon

> dont pig out too bad. i'd suck bigtime to undo all the nasty dnp in your body. I'm going to cheat through the holidays, but in moderation. I'll eat the goodies, but i have to limit it to under 6,000cals a day  
> 
> I could easily destroy 10-12,000 calories per day for a week and not look back, and that would just be a total catastrophe


who counts calories?  :Smilie:  anyway my eating has shocked everyone. i had 5 plates of food for lunch. i have a bottomless pit for a stomach. will cheat for one more day. back to normal tom. im wondering when carb loading on dnp, how long do these things last? 2-3 days of carbing up?

----------


## Bardiel

Hey Spoon,

Did you really got more vascular after DNP cycle? After the bloating subsiding did you actually notice more striation on the muscles? I am thinking of starting a DNP cycle soon myself  :Smilie:  

Bardiel

----------


## spound

Man, this was one of the best journals I have read, very informative and I thank you for doing it. I would LOVE to see some pics to actually get to SEE the resluts. Good job bro!!!!

----------


## TheRat

Im not quite sure if this has been mentioned before, theres a lot of text in this thread and I only read about half of it, but here goes nothing..

I see some people are having trouble getting effects from dnp , or getting less effects than they expected: From cycleons "All you need to know about dnp", I read that its very important to supply your body with enough cardbs on a dnp cycle, as the body needs carbs to burn fat. From what Ive seen, it seems like some of you are running an almost ketogenic diet, which obviously wouldnt work when carbs are a necesity for dnp to work properly.

Sorry if its allready been mentioned, just thought it was worth saying.

-TheRat

----------


## Spoon

> Man, this was one of the best journals I have read, very informative and I thank you for doing it. I would LOVE to see some pics to actually get to SEE the resluts. Good job bro!!!!



thanks bro, im so glad its over. wont be doing dnp for a very very long time. it trully taxed my body and tests your mental strength. its not for everyone! it could be the best or worst experience of your life and that will depend how well you can cope with the ravaging effects of dnp on your body.

----------


## Spoon

> Im not quite sure if this has been mentioned before, theres a lot of text in this thread and I only read about half of it, but here goes nothing..
> 
> I see some people are having trouble getting effects from dnp , or getting less effects than they expected: From cycleons "All you need to know about dnp", I read that its very important to supply your body with enough cardbs on a dnp cycle, as the body needs carbs to burn fat. From what Ive seen, it seems like some of you are running an almost ketogenic diet, which obviously wouldnt work when carbs are a necesity for dnp to work properly.
> 
> Sorry if its allready been mentioned, just thought it was worth saying.
> 
> -TheRat



point taken but i still think i got amazing results and i was still getting around 100-150 grams of carbs a day. too each his own. many opinions on how dnp should or should not be taken all i know is that i did what best worked for me and i am very happy with my results.

that being said and done, always pay attention to how your body reacts because everyone reacts differently. experiment and experiment, i did it thru trial and error and found a way that worked for me but may not necessarily work for others.

----------


## Whitey

Well, here's to an outstanding thread - thanks again, bro!

----------


## Spoon

> Hey Spoon,
> 
> Did you really got more vascular after DNP cycle? After the bloating subsiding did you actually notice more striation on the muscles? I am thinking of starting a DNP cycle soon myself  
> 
> Bardiel


i do not think i would attribute my added vascularity to the dnp but the very fact i hace less layers of fat after my dnp cycle. as the bloating subsided i noticed great striations but lost some due to the excess carb/fat meals i did for around 3-8 days after my last dnp dose. no biggie though. good luck. pm me if you need additional info.

----------


## Spoon

> Well, here's to an outstanding thread - thanks again, bro!


well hope this journal has helped. im officially done. may you guys learn from my experience and if any of you guys need advice or help, shoot me an email.

hell this was one intense journey SOOOO releived its over  :Devil Grin:  peace to all!

----------


## spound

Can you post some B4/AFTER pics?? I would like to see some real world results. It would be appreciated.

----------


## spound

Can you post some B4/AFTER pics?? I would like to see some real world results. It would be appreciated.

----------


## Ultimate

> Can you post some B4/AFTER pics?? I would like to see some real world results. It would be appreciated.


good point I'm sure everyone in the board would love to see the new you after the journey... with a before pic for comparisson of course....

----------


## Starkraven

bump for the pics

----------


## madcoweater

I know the rules about asking for sources but.......how/were did you get your DNP caps? Bill Roberts or Lyle McDonald can vouch for my character. I'd really appreciate the info. Thanks. My email address is in my profile.

----------


## Whitey

Hey, bro. Glad you understand the rules, but you asked anyway. There are many reasons why you don't ask for a source on the open boards - I'm sure you will learn those reasons, but for now - probably best to remove your post. Peace.

----------


## TommyTrainR

bump for pics. Excellent journal by the way!

----------


## sonnydjoe

I'm just wondering .......

Lets say I found a chemsupply co. overseas who is willing to ship/sell!!!

Would I have anything to worry about when it came time for it to come into port...... such as Customs/feds/dea ect. ?????

because I'm under the impression that as long as its not in Cap's it's perfectly OK.....

Please shed some light for a newbie

----------


## rontg

> I'm just wondering .......
> 
> Lets say I found a chemsupply co. overseas who is willing to ship/sell!!!
> 
> Would I have anything to worry about when it came time for it to come into port...... such as Customs/feds/dea ect. ?????
> 
> because I'm under the impression that as long as its not in Cap's it's perfectly OK.....
> 
> Please shed some light for a newbie


i don't know if i'd order it int. with all this terrorism stuff because it can be used as a detonator, but if they call you or soemthing say you need it as a pesticide

----------


## TommyTrainR

> I'm just wondering .......
> 
> Lets say I found a chemsupply co. overseas who is willing to ship/sell!!!
> 
> Would I have anything to worry about when it came time for it to come into port...... such as Customs/feds/dea ect. ?????
> 
> because I'm under the impression that as long as its not in Cap's it's perfectly OK.....
> 
> Please shed some light for a newbie


I think you'll be fine as far as customs is concerned, but be EXTREMELY CAREFUL handling the DNP . I hope you already know that DNP stains anything it comes in contact with.

----------


## gladiator_184

whats up fellas, i have some questions about DNP . i have read all the postets that have been put up here. i was first introduced to DNP by my buddy who has his connections. now last year after doing my research i decided to try some winnie. now from what i gathered winnie would help you turn your fat into muscle and cut you up. now as i got on after the first week i noticed more strenth and was likeing it. at the time i was in a college sport where my weight was a factor. so that was the whole idea. lost the weight and turn it into muscle get rid of the fat. this didt happen. i did get strong and cut but i got fat as hell. how i was at 157lbs at the end of the summer i was 202. at this point im at 185lbs and a college athlete. "off season" i really want to lose 20 lbs to get to my old weight. what my question is, is does anyone think that DNP is going to be something that could help me. im kinda lost guy if you could give me back some info you would be helping me out alot.

----------


## TommyTrainR

> whats up fellas, i have some questions about DNP. i have read all the postets that have been put up here. i was first introduced to DNP by my buddy who has his connections. now last year after doing my research i decided to try some winnie. now from what i gathered winnie would help you turn your fat into muscle and cut you up. now as i got on after the first week i noticed more strenth and was likeing it. at the time i was in a college sport where my weight was a factor. so that was the whole idea. lost the weight and turn it into muscle get rid of the fat. this didt happen. i did get strong and cut but i got fat as hell. how i was at 157lbs at the end of the summer i was 202. at this point im at 185lbs and a college athlete. "off season" i really want to lose 20 lbs to get to my old weight. what my question is, is does anyone think that DNP is going to be something that could help me. im kinda lost guy if you could give me back some info you would be helping me out alot.


Just some advice, you'll get more replies and answers to your question if you put this in a new thread and not someone else's. As for your answer, I wouldnt resort to DNP if I were you. How's your diet and cardio routine? I think a simple ECY with good cardio and diet will get you where you want. DNP is some serious stuff!

----------

